# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > "Светлая гостиная" от svetsvet (Светланы Русских) >  "Светлая гостиная" от svetsvet (Светланы Русских)

## svetsvet

* В гостиной светлой рада я приветствовать гостей!
Прошу вас заходите, погостите. 
Надеюсь, что хотьб  одна из всех моих идей 
Кому-то пригодится. Посмотрите.*

----------

larisakoly (01.06.2017), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), nezabudka-8s (01.01.2017), ya-annushka (19.11.2017), Алусик (27.11.2016), е196625р (23.10.2016), Михаловна (28.09.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

[COLOR="#B22222"Моя сочиняшка  ПЕСНЯ ЦАРЯ на мотив "КОГДА Б ИМЕЛ ЗЛАТЫЕ ГОРЫ"[/COLOR]

_1.Когда я был ещё мальчишкой,
Царевич кликали меня,
Играл, шалил, как все детишки,
Теперь Царём зовут меня.

2. В своём дворце один на троне
Сижу бородку теребя.
Пусть в мантии я и короне,
Но очень скучно мне, друзья._

----------

Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

ОЧЕНЬ ПРОСТОЙ ТАНЧИК ДЛЯ МАЛИПУСИКОВ " РОМАШКИ И БУКАШКИ" С диска " Знакомые насекомые", а к нему мои сочиняшки перед танцем:


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

mara400 (20.01.2017), oksi7771 (22.08.2016), Ладога (19.05.2018), эйприл (21.11.2021)

----------


## svetsvet

ВСЕХ МОИХ ГОСТЕЙ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ СО СТАРЫМ НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!
Эта сочиняшка для ВАС:

Кто стучится у ворот? Это старый Новый год!
Задержался он в пути, ты скорей его впусти.
Пусть закружит ещё раз возле ёлочки всех нас,
И шампанского нальёт этот старый Новый год!

[IMG]http://*********net/4294697m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## svetsvet

_ПОДВОДКА - СОЧИНЯШКА К ПЕСНЕ "ВЗРОСЛЫЕ И ДЕТИ":
_
_На большой планете есть взрослые и дети: 
 Смешливые, серьезные, низкие и рослые 
 Веселые и грустные, с усами и безусые. 
 И белые, и черные, тихони и проворные. 
 Друг с другом так похожие, 
 Как капли и горошины: 
 Мамочки и дочки, папы и сыночки!_

----------

mswetlana23 (07.06.2016), Natali-S (27.02.2016), Алусик (29.04.2021), Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2016), Озма (25.01.2019), эйприл (21.11.2021)

----------


## svetsvet

Сложилась вот такая сочиняшка подводка перед оркестром.

_

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

_

----------

Natali-S (27.02.2016), Алусик (20.02.2018), Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2016), Озма (25.01.2019), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (04.02.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

РЕКЛАМНАЯ ПАУЗА - СОЧИНЯШКА



** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

Сочиняшка - подружка к клипу "СОЛНЫШКИНО ПЛАТЬИЦЕ" Алёнушки (Гунька)




** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2016), Ладога (16.05.2018)

----------


## Lydmila_@

классно

----------


## svetsvet

Сочиняшка к клипу Алёнушки( Гунька) БУХТА БАРАХТА

*Бухта - барахта, волшебное чудо! 
 Ты появляешься вдруг ниоткуда. 
 Веселье и радость приносишь любя. 
 Как хорошо быть в гостях у тебя!*
 :Party:

----------

Ладога (16.05.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

Сочиняшка к танцу "Тра-ля-ля"

*Все ребята тра-ля-ля-та любят в игры поиграть,
Прыгать, бегать, веселиться и конечно танцевать.
Звёзды нашего танц-пола  выходите- ка сюда.
Танец вас зовёт весёлый под названьем "ТРА-ЛЯ-ЛЯ"!
*  :Vishenka 04:

----------

Ладога (16.05.2018), эйприл (21.11.2021)

----------


## svetsvet

*СОЧИНЯШКА К ИГРЕ "ИЩИ".* :Vishenka 05: 

*Кто-то где-то потерялся.
Что же делать? Где искать?
И для этого, ребята,
Надо нам игру начать.
В круг скорее все бегите
 И друг друга поищите!*

----------

Алусик (02.02.2021), Ладога (16.05.2018), Озма (25.01.2019), Римма1961 (12.03.2019), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (04.02.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

*Сочиняшке к песне "ЛУКОМОРЬЕ"Усачев А. Пинегин А.* 

*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

*

----------


## svetsvet

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Алена43 (13.03.2018), Озма (23.02.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Алена43 (13.03.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (22.08.2016), Елена Эрнст (29.08.2016), Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

*СОЧИНЯШКА К ДНЮ ЗНАНИЙ.*

*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

*

----------

Алусик (20.02.2018), Елена Эрнст (29.08.2016), Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2016), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (04.02.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

*Радостью хочу поделиться!
Сочиняшка моя может вам пригодиться?
В " Музыкальной палитре" №5 прочитает любой
"Как котёнок просил молока" - кукольный  мой!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/5677921m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

jarinka (16.09.2021)

----------


## Парина

> *КАК КОТЁНОК ПРОСИЛ МОЛОКА.*
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


*Светочка, поздравляю с публикацией твоего сценария кукольного спектакля 
"Как котёнок просил молока" 
в "Музыкальной палитре" № 5-2014 стр.20!!!

Моя озвучка этого спектакля тоже ждёт публикации в редакции в нашем Минске!!!*

----------

Елена Эрнст (29.08.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

[IMG]http://*********org/6101953m.gif[/IMG]

*Сочиняшка - подводка к песне " ЯГОДКИ - КОКЕТКИ".*


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (22.08.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

Коротенькая сочиняшка-подводка для зимнего СНЕЖНОГО ВАЛЬСА  Ларочки (Valenta), может кому-то пригодится:


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (02.10.2018), Алусик (21.11.2018), Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2016), Музаири (16.07.2019), НИрина (16.11.2018)

----------


## Valenta

> Коротенькая сочиняшка-подводка для зимнего СНЕЖНОГО ВАЛЬСА  Ларочки (Valenta), может кому-то пригодится:
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Как неожиданно, *Светлана*! *СПАСИБО!*
[IMG]http://s16.******info/13141a3c11d54d3da900cdd015b8d753.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Олюр

> СНЕГОВИК.


Спасибо, Светочка,  за такого замечательного снеговика, так образно тобою "вылепленного"! Если скомпилировать это стихотворение  от первого лица (что мы все любим делать!),
то получатся слова на вход снеговика на праздник, да ещё и с пляской!

----------


## Karamel

Светочка, поздравляю с публикацией новогоднего сценария "Путешествие в Сладкую страну" в Музыкальной палитре № 6 -2014. Очень за тебя рада!

----------


## Valenta

> Спасибо, девчонки, я очень рада! Все благодарности и поздравления от вас, мои дорогие, мне  как награда!
> _Но самое интересное  то, что о своей публикации я узнала из ваших поздравлений, у меня ещё журнала нет. Такая приятная НЕОЖИДАННОСТЬ!_


Исправляю несправедливость  :Taunt: 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

linker_59 (26.12.2020), Алусик (21.11.2018), Задор_Инка (16.03.2019), эйприл (21.11.2021)

----------


## svetsvet

По просьбе Татьяны (Karamel) получилась такая сочиняшкаперед показом мод:


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2016)

----------


## laks_arina

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



Светочка! Прекрасные стихи! Нежные, воздушные, вовсе не похожие на спор, скорее разговор четырёх воспитанных красавиц. Спасибо!!!

----------

НСА (04.12.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

Сейчас многие любят проводить флешмобы танцевальные, сложилось на просбюу с соседнего форума вот так:


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Алусик (02.02.2021), Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2016), Ладога (19.05.2018), Ольга2011 (08.09.2021)

----------


## Людмилая

> Сочиняшка перед началом сказки в Новый год, когда уже попели, поводили хороводы и стихи почитали:


Какая замечательная "сочиняшка", очень нужная и очень вовремя (собираем изюминки к Новому году)!
Спасибо за ваш стихотворный талант, за легкий и яркий слог, за изюминки-сочиняшки!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Vishenka 30:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## svetsvet

*Ой, я тут подумала, что козлята не бе-бе-бе кают, а ме-мекают.Надо поправить*  :Taunt:

----------


## МУЗОК

*Светланушка, я сегодня впервые заглянула в каждый уголок твоей волшебной гостиной. Читала, и ощущала свет и тепло, идущие от строчек стихов о солнышке, цветах, временах года. Твоё творчество действительно должно находиться в гостиной, носящей название именно Светлой и никак иначе! Ничего не пропустила, всё забрала себе в новую папочку от Светы Русских. Спасибо! Радуй нас творчеством, которое пахнет добротой. Благо-Дарю!*

----------


## Petavla

Светлана, интересная у тебя тема какая! :Ok: 

Молодец! Мастерица на все руки!  :Yes4:  :Derisive: 

Много нужного хорошего материала для работы.

[IMG]http://*********net/6258722.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Natali-S

Светочка, здравствуй!   Я к тебе за помощью-сочиняшкой.    Будь добра, сочини, пожалуйста,  подводку к сказке "Как зверята ёлку наряжали":  за окошком снежок, а ребята превратятся в зверят и сказку покажут.  

Спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## olga kh

Замечательное получилось стихотворение!!! Уже и сочиняшкой не назовешь - как-то несерьезно. А тут красота какая!!!

----------


## oxanaageeva

Светлана спасибочки за ваши сочиняшки. С Наступающим Новым Годом! Всего самого светлого и доброго Вам.!

----------


## Ледок



----------


## svetsvet

*Всем моим гостям спасибо!!!!!* :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:

----------


## Natali-S

Светочка, здравствуй, дорогая моя!

Можно я в тему о непослушном мышонке добавлю ещё театрализованную игру "Мышка-мать и её хитрые мышата" из сборника И.Бодраченко.  Замечательная игра, дети так смешно изображают мышат! :Aga: 

https://yadi.sk/i/b4JSK4NrdzaLc

P.S. посчитаешь нужным удалить из своей темки - удаляй.

----------


## svetsvet

*Сложилась сочиняшка -подводка к любой военной игре.* 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

SvetaH (04.11.2016), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (04.02.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

*И ЕЩЁ:*




** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

SvetaH (04.11.2016)

----------


## olga kh

*Светочка, поздравляю с публикацией в журнале "Музыкальная палитра" №2!!!!!!! Умница!!!!* :Ok:  :Yes4:

----------


## svetsvet

[img]http://*********net/6545431m.gif[/img]


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

SvetaH (04.11.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

*И ЕЩЁ:* 

[img]http://*********net/6714597m.jpg[/img]


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

SvetaH (04.11.2016)

----------


## SNAR

Светочка, спасибо за нужные слова! Как ты в стихах точна, правдива и верна!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Парина

Светулечка! Спасибо тебе за всё, моя дорогая подруженька!!!
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...45#post5022545

----------


## olga kh

*Светочка, с Днем Победы!!! Спасибо тебе за все "победные" придумки!!!
*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5023250

----------


## alla-mus

Здравствуйте, девочки! Первый раз заглянула к вам, Светлана, и по отзывам поняла, что здесь много интересного! Очень хочется посмотреть на ваши "сочиняшки")))
Что нужно сделать, чтобы мне открылись ваши "творения"?

----------


## Lara

Светочка, я первый раз в Вашем домике. Сейчас растают голубенькие полосочки и я окунусь в Ваше творчество! :Yes4: 


Какое раздолье для музыкантов и воспитателей: не каждый может срифмовать так, чтобы и складненько и задушевно :Tender:  Очень понравилось!

----------


## Ольга Ромова

Здравствуйте, Светлана, спасибо  большое за чудо-песню "Раз ладошка", очень искренне получилось. Гости в Вашем доме собираются, двери открываются.
Петушок всех разбудил, свою песню подарил. :Vishenka 32:

----------


## Триолька

Светлана! Какая Вы  УМНИЦА!!!
Столько много интересного в Вашем домике.Спасибо,что с нами делитесь своими придумками-вытворяшками-сочиняшками.

----------


## гунька

> Осень по аллеям тихо походила.
> Золотую краску клёнам подарила.
> Рыжую – осинкам и берёзкам белым.
> Красную – рябинкам и калине спелой.


Спасибо, Светланочка! Твои сочиняшечки-одна другой лучше!!!!!!!!!!!!!

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Irina_Irina (30.12.2015), mswetlana23 (07.06.2016), SvetaH (04.11.2016), Ирина-Ирен (06.07.2016), Парина (14.10.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

> Спасибо, Светланочка! Твои сочиняшечки-одна другой лучше!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*СПАСИБО, Алёнчик, моя дорогая! Неожиданно и приятно.*   :Tender:  *Такое замечательное видеоформление моей сочиняшки. СУПЕР!!!!*

----------

гунька (06.12.2015)

----------


## svetsvet

*Мои осенние сочиняшки получили очередную  награду. Ура!!!!!
*
[img]http://*********su/6496655m.jpg[/img]

----------

Ирина-Ирен (06.07.2016)

----------


## Озма

Светлана! Хотя я пока не могу прочитать ваши сочиняшки, но я от всей души поздравляю Вас с заслуженной наградой!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

svetsvet (09.12.2015)

----------


## Алена43

> Мои осенние сочиняшки получили очередную награду


Поздравляю, Светланочка! Очень нравятся твои стихи! Каждый раз хочется на праздник что-то новенькое. И вот оно- с пылу, с жару уже готовы новогодние шедевры! Спасибо огромное!!!

----------

svetsvet (09.12.2015)

----------


## svetsvet

*ДЛЯ ВСЕХ МОИХ ГОСТЕЙ:
*

----------

Irina_Irina (30.12.2015), lenik (31.12.2015), mishel61 (29.12.2015), mochalova19 (10.01.2016), olga kh (07.01.2016), SNAR (01.01.2016), Valesy (02.01.2016), Анжела72 (29.12.2015), гномик (30.12.2015), Парина (29.12.2015)

----------


## svetsvet

*Спасибо, всем, всем, всем, моим дорогим друзьям и гостям!!!!*
Ах, как приятно поздравления получать!
От них становится теплее и светлее.
И на душе приятно и легко
И радостнее, и конечно веселее.

_Поздравляю всех с наступающим Сочельником и  Рождеством!!!!
_

----------

mochalova19 (10.01.2016), olga kh (05.01.2016), Парина (05.01.2016)

----------


## Парина

*Дорогая моя Светланочка!!!!! Поздравляю тебя с днём рождения! Знаю, он омрачён в этом году у тебя, но жизнь продолжается и поэтому я тебе желаю находить в жизни то, от чего тебе захочется хотя бы улыбнуться. Пусть у тебя и твоей семьи всё будет мирно и спокойно, чтобы все были живы и здоровы!!!!!*

----------

svetsvet (10.01.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

* Сложилась сочиняшка -подводка к игре или эстафете на 23 Февраля:
*



** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Irina_Irina (07.03.2016), mochalova19 (09.02.2016), olga kh (09.02.2016), SvetaH (04.11.2016), Valenta (27.02.2016), Алена43 (10.02.2016), Анжела72 (27.02.2016), Людмилая (09.02.2016), Озма (25.01.2019), Парина (10.02.2016)

----------


## Алена43

> Сложились слова-словечки для начала утренника:





> сочиняшка -подводка к игре или эстафете на 23 Февраля:


*Светланочка!Спасибо! Даже не представляю уже, что бы я делала без ваших стихов, подводочек. Они присутствуют на каждом моем празднике.*
[img]http://*********ru/8594683.gif[/img]

----------

svetsvet (10.02.2016)

----------


## Ирина-Ирен

Светлана, спасибо за ваши "сочиняшечки", все что увидела очень понравилось.
 Как же  хорошо, благодаря вам, стало составлять развлечения  и соединять номера. Огромное спасибо!

----------

svetsvet (28.02.2016)

----------


## ttanya

> Вот такие свои сочиняшки-коментарии к ним сложлись у меня:


_Светочка! Сочиняшки просто великолепные! Их можно брать на любой праздник, путешествуя на воздушном шаре. Я в этом году отдыхаю от выпускного, но забираю твои сочиняшки с собой на День защиты детей. Спасибо огромное. Спасибо нашей Алёнушке-мастерице за её клипы, прекрасные  воздушные шары!!! Как же здорово, что вы у нас есть, наши  талантливые, щедрые  помошницы! Спасибо вам!!!_

----------

Lara (17.04.2016), svetsvet (17.04.2016), гунька (17.04.2016)

----------


## Олюр

*Музыкальная палитра №3 2016
*

_Светочка, поздравляю с публикацией твоих замечательных стихов!
Так радостно видеть на страницах российских изданий знакомые имена!_

 :040:  :007:  :040:

----------

Lara (18.05.2016), lenik (21.05.2016), olga kh (18.05.2016), svetsvet (18.05.2016), ttanya (07.06.2016), Ладога (02.06.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

> Светочка, поздравляю с публикацией твоих замечательных стихов!


*Спасибо, Олюшка Серафимовна! :))*

----------

Lara (18.05.2016), olga kh (18.05.2016), ttanya (02.06.2016), Парина (18.05.2016)

----------


## Людмилая

> Музыкальная палитра №3 2016


Светочка, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Так чудесно, что твои замечательные сочиняшки теперь живут и в журнальчике!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Спасибо тебе за них!!!!!!!!!!

[img]http://*********ru/9772185.gif[/img]

----------

svetsvet (21.05.2016), Парина (21.05.2016)

----------


## olga kh

*О! ЗдОрово, Светочка!!!! Поздравляю!!!! И дальше продолжать - позиций не сдавать)))*  :Ok:  :Yahoo:

----------

svetsvet (21.05.2016), Парина (21.05.2016)

----------


## mochalova19

> Увидев утром красоту земную,
> Сложила сочиншку вот такую...


Светик дорогая, во-первых, с публикацией ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!
А, во-вторых, СПАСИБО за трогательную, изумительную "сочиняшку" и за видеоряд!
МОЛОДЧИНА! Так держать!
[img]http://*********ru/9792153.gif[/img]

----------

svetsvet (22.05.2016), Парина (21.05.2016)

----------


## Ирина-Ирен

Красиво, нежно, душевно.
 Поздравляю с публикацией!

----------

svetsvet (22.05.2016)

----------


## эллона

Светлана, поздравляю с публикацией твоих замечательных стихов!

----------

svetsvet (03.06.2016)

----------


## Ладога

> Увидев утром красоту земную,
> Сложила сочиняшку вот такую...


 *Светлана! Поздравляю с публикацией таких чудесных стихов! Видео ряд смотрела с удовольствием! Спасибо!
*

----------

svetsvet (03.06.2016)

----------


## lenik

*Светочка! Поздравляю с публикацией в журнале, стихи очень хорошие!!! (Может с опозданием, но только сегодня просмотрела журнал).*

----------

svetsvet (03.06.2016)

----------


## Petavla

Светлана, очень понравилась ТУЧКИНА СЧИТАЛОЧКА!

Просто, оригинально, с красивыми эпитетами. :Vishenka 34: 
Думаю, детям тоже очень понравится!  :Vishenka 24: 
СПАСИБО! :Vishenka 33:

----------

svetsvet (04.06.2016)

----------


## mswetlana23

Светлана, зашла к Вам в гости - очень понравилось! Так душевно! То, что мне открылось-милые, простые, миниатюрочки -сочиняшки просто прелесть! Часто именно таких подводочек- изюминок и не хватает при составлении сценария. Вы - мастер! Спасибо!

----------

svetsvet (14.06.2016)

----------


## лариса61

Света, первый раз зашла к вам! Что-то вижу, а что-то нет, буду гостить теперь  почаще у вас в вашей светлой гостиной! Спасибо за ваши стихи!

----------

svetsvet (01.07.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

> Света, первый раз зашла к вам! Что-то вижу, а что-то нет, буду гостить теперь почаще у вас в вашей светлой гостиной!





> Уверяю тебя, Светочка, что это удалось тебе на все 100! Спасибо!!!





> Светик, спасибо тебе за ЦВЕТОЧНЫЙ ВИДЕОБУКЕТИК!))))





> Светочка, чудесный подарок! Спасибо!


*"СПАСИБО", такое простое словечко,
А скажут его и забьётся сердечко...
"Спасибо, девчонки!:" кричу  в ответ я,
"СПАСИБО, СПАСИБО, СПАСИБО, друзья!!!!*  :Tender:

----------

Lara (06.07.2016), olga kh (03.07.2016), Valenta (07.07.2016), Елена Эрнст (02.10.2016), Людмилая (03.07.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Светочка, ОЧАРОВАТЕЛЬНО!!!!!! Принимаю с огромным СПАСИБО!))))) :Yahoo:  :Ok:  Кажется, ты готова нас удивлять сейчас бесконечно!)))

----------

svetsvet (07.07.2016)

----------


## --Ксения--

Светлана, почитала восторженные отзывы о Ваших работах. Надеюсь, что и для меня они в скором времени будут открыты.  :Smile3:

----------

svetsvet (08.07.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

Тук-тук-тук! Хозяюшка, можно в гости к Вам? Я только с добрыми намерениями на пользу своим малипусям...  :Blush2:

----------

svetsvet (29.08.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

> слова замечательные. А музыка к полечке есть? Очень хочется.


Спасибо, но.... музычки нет.....Сложились только словечкииии.




> Чудо какое! 
> Еще многое сокрыто, но то что увидела - очень и очень понравилось!!
> Спасибо Вам, Светлана!


*СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ!!!! Забегайте погостить ещё :))*

----------

Елена Эрнст (29.08.2016)

----------


## буссоница

В "Светлой гостиной" тепло и уютно! Хозяюшка - добрая и гостеприимная!!! Спасибо за творчество!

----------

svetsvet (29.08.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

_Спасибо всем моим  друзьям, коллегам и гостям за поздравления.

Я всех-всех-всех поздравляю с началом учебного года!
Пусть он будет благосклонен и добр  ко всем педагогам.
Удачи, терпения, творческих находок и успехов_

----------

Lara (11.10.2016), mochalova19 (19.09.2016), olga kh (02.09.2016), Олюр (22.09.2016)

----------


## Олюр

* Игра С. Русских "Собрались мы все в кружок"*
_ Редакция  А. Бобровой, озвучка Н. Лебедь_





**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

jarinka (16.09.2021), Karamel (27.09.2016), Lara (26.09.2016), lenik (12.10.2016), linker_59 (26.12.2020), mochalova19 (26.09.2016), SvetaH (04.11.2016), svetsvet (25.09.2016), ttanya (20.10.2016), tvelen (29.09.2016), Valenta (25.09.2016), Алена43 (25.09.2016), Алусик (06.12.2020), буссоница (25.09.2016), Гульниза (25.10.2016), Ирина-Ирен (26.09.2016), ИяНаталия (26.09.2016), Людмилая (25.09.2016), Римма1961 (14.10.2016), чайка61 (14.02.2020)

----------


## svetsvet

> * Игра С. Русских "Собрались мы все в кружок"*
> _ Редакция  А. Бобровой, озвучка Н. Лебедь_
> 
> 
> https://yadi.sk/d/iW5G7DQQvf9PY


*Класс!Спасибо Олюшка Серафимовна, Аллочка Боброва, Наталья Лебедь.*

----------

Lara (26.09.2016)

----------


## Ирина-Ирен

Светлана, спасибо за осенние стихи. На день дошкольного работника мои девчушки пели переделанную вашу песенку"Раз ладошка...".
Спасибо!

----------

svetsvet (29.09.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Светочка, твои "горячие пирожки" всегда к месту и ко времени))) Спасибо!!!!

----------

svetsvet (11.10.2016)

----------


## Ирина-Ирен

[QUOTE=Олюр;5271817][B][SIZE=4][COLOR="#DAA520"]Светочка,  написала "Вальс осени" на твои стихи, уж очень они хороши!!!

Светлана, Ольга Серафимовна, очень хорошая песня получилась. Спасибо за ваш  творческий союз!

----------

laks_arina (21.10.2016), svetsvet (19.10.2016)

----------


## гунька

Светуль, спасибо за вальс! Будет время-зайди...
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5274046

----------

lenik (11.11.2016), Natali-S (19.11.2016), olga kh (23.10.2016), svetsvet (23.10.2016), Ольга Сара (23.10.2016), Олюр (24.10.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Светочка, ты не пожалеешь ни минуточки, если окажешься в Аленином "домике"! НаЧУДЕСИЛА опять Алена, на ВОЛШЕБНИЧАЛА с вашей песней. Еще раз СПАСИБО вам всем - тебе, Алене, Ольге Серафимовне и Катюше!!!

----------

Олюр (24.10.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

> Светочка, ты не пожалеешь ни минуточки, если окажешься в Аленином "домике"! НаЧУДЕСИЛА опять Алена, на ВОЛШЕБНИЧАЛА с вашей песней. Еще раз СПАСИБО вам всем - тебе, Алене, Ольге Серафимовне и Катюше!!!


*Да, Олечка. я уже побывала там, такая приятность, просто класс!!!!!
Всем принимающим участие в создании этой песни ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!! Я не думала, что всё так красивенько сложится, прямо ЧУДЕСА!!!!!!*

----------

Natali-S (19.11.2016), olga kh (25.10.2016), Олюр (24.10.2016), Парина (23.10.2016)

----------


## Елабужанка

Светочка!  А  я  новичок, у вас  тут  впервые....Можно  чуть-чуть  погостить?

----------

svetsvet (23.10.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

_Вот здесь на мою сочиняшку у Олюшки Серафимовны сложился  замечательный  сюрприз, писала приветствие  давно для областного семинара, который проходил в нашем детском саду, а вот сейчас словечки стали песенкой. Спасибо, моя дорогая!!!_

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5274493

----------

Irina Sirin (02.12.2016), Karamel (27.10.2016), mochalova19 (27.10.2016), Natali-S (19.11.2016), olga kh (25.10.2016), Гульниза (25.10.2016), гунька (24.10.2016), Людмилая (24.10.2016), Парина (24.10.2016), Ремзия (17.11.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

_Может  быть, Иринушка :)).Если кого-нибудь заинтересует моя сочиняшка._

----------

mochalova19 (25.10.2016), olga kh (25.10.2016), Ирина-Ирен (24.10.2016), Парина (24.10.2016)

----------


## Парина

> Может быть, Иринушка :))


УЖЕ работаю над этим:))

----------

mochalova19 (25.10.2016), olga kh (25.10.2016), SvetaH (03.11.2016), svetsvet (25.10.2016), Алена43 (31.10.2016), Гульниза (25.10.2016), Ирина-Ирен (25.10.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

_ИРИША, ЖДЁМ-С!!!!! :))_  :Yes4:

----------

olga kh (25.10.2016), Ирина-Ирен (26.10.2016), Парина (25.10.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Спасибо Олечка!  Мне прияяяятна твоя оценка. :Tender:  Ты и сама большая мастерица чудесно складывать словечки.

----------

olga kh (27.10.2016), Парина (27.10.2016)

----------


## mochalova19

Светик, дорогая, чудо как хороши твои стихи! Очаровательно! Утащила в свою норку. Я уже знаю, где твои стихи в сценарии поставлю! СПАСИБО!!!

----------

svetsvet (27.10.2016), Алена43 (31.10.2016), Ирина-Ирен (27.10.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

> Светик, дорогая,


_Людмилочка, как приятненько, что тебе сгодятся мои сочиняшкиииии...
Буду продолжать зарядку для ума :))_

----------


## Ирина-Ирен

Светлана, нет ли у вас, в вашей копилочке, подводочки или четверостишия, чтобы перейти к танцу "Ледяные ладошки"
Спасибо.

----------


## Ирина-Ирен

Светлана, спасибо. Огромное -преогромное!

----------

svetsvet (28.10.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

> Светик, ну, прямо как по заказу!

----------


## Лилия79

СВЕТЛАНА, КАКАЯ ВЫ УМНИЦА!!! ЧУДЕСНО, ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНО!!! СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ :Yahoo:

----------

svetsvet (06.11.2016)

----------


## гунька

Светуль, как это у тебя быстро и складно получается!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! И красиво! :Ok: Спасибо тебе!!!!!!!

----------

Lara (08.11.2016), svetsvet (06.11.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

> Светуль, как это у тебя быстро и складно получается!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! И красиво!Спасибо тебе!!!!!!!


* Алёнчик! 
А зарядка для ума очень-очень мне нужна!
Чтобы мозг мой О-О-ОХ....  очень быстро не засох:))*  :Yes4:  :Grin:

----------

Lara (08.11.2016), olga kh (06.11.2016)

----------


## Ирина-Ирен

Светлана, так складненько  да  ладненько, а еще и вкусненько. Спасибо.

----------

svetsvet (06.11.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

Всем моим гостям, коллегам и друзьям 
ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!
Мне очень приятны ваши добрые словечки о моих сочиняшка.

----------

mochalova19 (12.11.2016), гунька (11.11.2016)

----------


## lenik

*Светочка! Огромное спасибо за ваши чудесные слова-словечки, так всё здорово, легко и воздушно, хочется читать и читать... А еще спасибо за ваши очаровательные песенки и отдельное спасибо Олечке Серафимовне!!!*

----------

Karamel (15.11.2016), svetsvet (12.11.2016), ЛюдмилаЛего (02.12.2019), Людмилая (12.11.2016)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Светочка! давненько я не была у тебя в гостях!  Погуляла по комнаткам твоего домика, нашла много сюрпризиков!!!  Как все чудесненько, миленько и, главное, своевременно!!!Беру сразу все в работу !!!!!    Низко склоняюсь перед твоим талантом!

[img]http://*********net/8529117.gif[/img]

----------

svetsvet (12.11.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

> Света, я первый раз у Вас в домике, а тут так интересно.... Впустите, пожалуйста...





> Светлана, и я стучусь в двери Вашего дома!


_Гости мои дорогие! Волшебная кнопочка "СПАСИБО" и всё открывается :)) Правда, если вы больше года на форуме и у вас хотя бы не меньше 100 сообщений, Некоторые  посты закрыты на 500 сообщений. Вот как-то так._   :Aga:

----------

Tatyana 77 (22.11.2018), varvara7371 (27.11.2016), Алусик (27.11.2016), Наталка - музыкалка (15.11.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

> Светуль, столько подводочек у тебя насобирала!


 Людочка, ты и сама большая мастерица сочинялок и мне очень приятно, что мои тебе пригодятся. А "Ёлочнозажигательная" песенка радилась для меня сюрпризом. Балует меня Людмилочка Быкадорова.  :Yahoo:

----------

mochalova19 (12.11.2016), Людмилая (13.11.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

Нашла в своих закромах простенькую игру для малышек, очень-очень давнюю, играть в неё можно с любым персонажем. Музыку подбираем, какая нравится.Может кому-то пригодится :))


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Elen2 (04.11.2019), irisa (25.11.2016), Lara (17.11.2016), lenik (18.11.2016), mochalova19 (16.11.2016), moderm (20.11.2016), Natali-S (19.11.2016), Nataliyberezin (13.11.2016), ogogosha (08.12.2018), olga kh (12.11.2016), Raisa Vayner (09.12.2016), SNAR (23.11.2016), Алусик (27.11.2016), Анжела72 (02.12.2016), буссоница (12.11.2016), Виноград (09.12.2016), говорушка (14.11.2016), Гульниза (18.11.2016), Иишка (04.11.2019), Ирина-Ирен (18.11.2016), Ладога (19.11.2016), Людмилая (13.11.2016), Озма (19.11.2016), Ольга Сара (14.11.2016), Олюр (15.11.2016), Парина (13.11.2016)

----------


## Aleksis1611

*Добрый вечер!!! Как приятно оказаться в компании талантливых мастериц!!! Спасибо вам за ваше творчество!!!*

----------

svetsvet (16.11.2016)

----------


## о-ля-ля

Добрый вечер, Светлана. Благодаря ссылке от Катюши-обнаружила, что есть такой замечательный домик. Ни разу ещё не была у Вас в гостях.А очень хочется зайти в гости. Пустите?

----------

svetsvet (16.11.2016)

----------


## о-ля-ля

Светлана, спасибо!!! Двери открылись.

----------

svetsvet (16.11.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

> Светлана, спасибо!!! Двери открылись.

----------

о-ля-ля (16.11.2016)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Доброго времени суток, Светлана!
сожалею, что раньше не заглянула к Вам в гости... 
Постараюсь исправить сие недоразумение и заходить к Вам почаще._ :Aga:

----------

Lara (17.11.2016), svetsvet (17.11.2016)

----------


## ва.лен.ти.н.

ТУК-ТУК-ТУК, откройте дверь. Впустите любопытных поскорей.

Пожалуйста.

СПАСИБО! ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНАЯ ПЕСЕНКА ПОЛУЧИЛАСЬ!

----------

svetsvet (18.11.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

> *Светочка, здесь твои  "Белочки - проказницы"*
> _Спасибо за  замечательные детские стихи!_
> 
> 
> *ноты, текст:*
> https://yadi.sk/i/FK0CAFyuyuefV


_Спасибо, моя дорогая!!!!
 Вот и белочки стали музыкальными :))
_

----------

Karamel (18.11.2016), lenik (18.11.2016), moderm (20.11.2016), Raisa Vayner (19.11.2016), ttanya (19.11.2016), Озма (19.11.2016)

----------


## Ирина-Ирен

Спасибо!

----------


## Людмилая

> Светочка, здесь твои "Белочки - проказницы"
> Спасибо за замечательные детские стихи!


Светочка, вот какие твои стихи певучие - никак мимо них пройти невозможно!!!!!!! Вот и Олечка Серафимовна твою певчую подводочку оживила и получился замечательный беличий танец!!!!!!!!!!! Спасибо вам, дорогие Светочка и Олечка Серафимовна!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Karamel (18.11.2016), svetsvet (18.11.2016)

----------


## Гульниза

Спасибо большое, Светлана, за ваши добрые, мелодичные стихи! Все подводки так точно подходят!!! Очень все красиво и гармонично!

----------

svetsvet (19.11.2016)

----------


## Natali-S

[QUOTE=Олюр;5290108]*Светочка, здесь твои  "Белочки - проказницы"*
_Спасибо за  замечательные детские стихи!_


Какие чудесные и озорные белочки!  Прелесть! Спасибо огромное!

----------

svetsvet (19.11.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

Это  СПАСИБО Олюшке Серафимовне, она "оживила" моих белочек.

----------

Irina Sirin (02.12.2016), Lara (21.11.2016), mochalova19 (20.11.2016), Natali-S (19.11.2016), Людмилая (19.11.2016), Раисса (15.12.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

> Спасибо, Светочка! Вдохновляешь нас своими чудесными сочиняшками!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


*Людмилочка!  СПАСИБО! 
 МНЕ ТАК НРАВИТСЯЯЯЯЯЯ :))*

----------

Людмилая (21.11.2016)

----------


## moderm

> Игрушкам новогодним
> На месте не сидится.


Светлана! Спасибо!!! Мучилась в поиске слов перед танцем. Оказывается все прекрасное рядом. Очень Вам благодарна!
[img]http://*********ru/12259186.gif[/img]

----------


## mochalova19

Светик, снова "нагребла" кучу добра. Довольная... Спасибо огромное!
Людочка, спасибо за песню, за фонограмму! Неплохо у тебя получается!
Спасибо Олюшке за белочек! Какие же вы талантливые, девочки!!!

----------

svetsvet (20.11.2016), Людмилая (21.11.2016)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Ой, Светланка! Опять насочиняла!!!!!!!!!!  :062:  КРАСОТА!!!!!!!!  как раз это все так нужно для сценариев. Побежала вставлять твои сочинялочки!   Умничка наша!   :071:  Спасибо!!!!

----------

svetsvet (21.11.2016)

----------


## tatjan60

Светлана!!! Спасибо за Ваше творчество!

----------

svetsvet (10.12.2016)

----------


## татуся

Светлана,добрый вечер!!!
Спасибо за гостеприимство в вашем домике!!!

----------

svetsvet (10.12.2016)

----------


## Раисса

Светочка, как-то я всё наскоками: то в беседке, то в своей темке (к подружкам заскочить некогда), а инет у меня хлипенький...вот и пробегала мимо твоего домика. Заглянув сегодня, наконец, даже в ступор лёгкий вошла: шум, ликование, предновогодние хлопоты, да с замечательной Людочкиной музыкой, Алёнушкиными клипами, а организатор всего этого творческого беспорядка - Свелана Русских!!!!!!! ЗдОрово всё, замечательно, сногсшибательно - предновогодне!!! Спасибо, всё понравилось, всему - ВЫСШИЙ БАЛЛ!!!

----------

Lara (15.12.2016), olga kh (15.12.2016), svetsvet (15.12.2016), Парина (15.12.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

> Светочка, как-то я всё наскоками: то в беседке, то в своей темке (к подружкам заскочить некогда), а инет у меня хлипенький...вот и пробегала мимо твоего домика.


Спасибо Раечка! Столько добрых словечек мне наговорила, так ПРИЯТНЕНЬКОООО.....  :Tender: 
Это девочки-форумчанки делают мне такие подарки,балуют меня  :Yes4: , из сочиняшки вдруг рождаются песенки. Будет времечко забегай ещё на огонёк:))

----------

Lara (15.12.2016), olga kh (15.12.2016), Олюр (27.12.2018), Раисса (15.12.2016)

----------


## Парина

*Светочка, спасибо тебе, дорогая моя, за все твои шикарные подводочки и, конечно, за чудесные слова Петушка для моей озвучки!!!!*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5307716

----------

svetsvet (18.12.2016)

----------


## lenik

*Светочка, спасибо за позитивчик и хорошее настроение!!! С наступающим!!! Спасибо за чудесные подводочки!!!*

----------


## Людмилая

> Пусть Ангел Хранитель никогда не покидает вас!


Спасибо, девочки!!!!!!!!!!!! Творческий союз просто великолепен!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Светочка, с наступающим Новым годом!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Совсем немножко осталось до этого чудесного момента, когда можно загадывать желания -
ПУСТЬ ВСЕ ОНИ СБУДУТСЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[img]http://*********net/8716397.gif[/img]

----------

svetsvet (29.12.2016), Парина (29.12.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

> Светочка, подружка моя любимая!


 *Спасибо, моя дорогая Иришечка!!!! Как всегда кричу тебе я БРАВО!!!!!*

----------

Парина (29.12.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

Спасибо Людмилочка и Ирина-Ирен за ваши добрые и тёплые словечки и пожелания!

Хочу поздравить всех гостей,знакомых, коллег, друзей с приближением самого замечательного и сказочного праздника!

----------

Ирина-Ирен (30.12.2016), Парина (29.12.2016)

----------


## Олюр

_Светочка!
С новым годом, с новым счастьем!
Здоровья и удачи!_

 :011:  :018:  :021:

----------

svetsvet (29.12.2016), Парина (29.12.2016)

----------


## SNAR

*Светочка, с Наступающим тебя! Пусть в 2017 году жизнь сталкивает тебя только с хорошими людьми и с самыми лучшими событиями!*

----------

svetsvet (31.12.2016)

----------


## mochalova19

Светулечка дорогая, с Новым годом! Пусть он принесёт только радость! Здоровья, счастья, благополучия!
[img]http://*********net/8731397.gif[/img]

----------

svetsvet (01.01.2017)

----------


## Lara

[img]http://*********net/8743709.gif[/img]

----------

svetsvet (01.01.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

Дорогие мои форумчане, коллеги, друзья! Спасибо за ваши добрые новогодние поздравления-пожелания! Я спешу поздравить все-всех с уже наступившим Новым годом!

----------

Karamel (01.01.2017), Парина (01.01.2017)

----------


## Valenta

*Светочка, с НОВЫМ  ГОДОМ!!!*
Пусть он будет ярким, творческим, добрым!

----------

svetsvet (02.01.2017)

----------


## Petavla

Светик, с Новым годом!

----------

svetsvet (03.01.2017)

----------


## olga kh

*Светочка, с Новым годом тебя, Рождеством!!! Вероятно, опять самая последняя поздравляю, прости!.. Но от души желаю в эти чудесные празднично-новогодишные дни - исполнения всех твоих желаний, пусть даже, на первый взгляд, несбыточных. Все возможно, если очень захотеть))) Здоровья тебе и твоим близким! Мира, спокойствия в душе и на земле!!!*

----------

svetsvet (07.01.2017)

----------


## Олюр

[img]http://*********ru/12614905m.jpg[/img]

*Здоровья, удачи, благополучия!!!*

----------

svetsvet (10.01.2017)

----------


## olga kh

*Светочка, с новым твоим днем рождения - январским, зимним (на счастье, сегодня не таким морозным)))
Всего тебе доброго, светлого желаю - как никак, Рождество, Святки...Тебе посчастливилось родиться в это время, значит, все желания и мечты просто обязаны сбываться)) Будь здоровенькой всегда, и твои близкие и родные тоже не будут обделены здоровьем! Радуйся, твори и нас радуй своими творениями (теми, что из головы, и теми, что из-под ручек))))* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Vishenka 19:  :Yahoo:

----------

svetsvet (10.01.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

Спасибо за поздравления!!!!!

----------


## Valenta

[img]http://*********ru/12627979m.jpg[/img]

----------

svetsvet (10.01.2017)

----------


## гунька

Светулечка, от всей души поздравляю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

svetsvet (10.01.2017)

----------


## гномик

СВЕТИК, с днем рождения! Желаю, чтобы с этого дня началась бесконечная белая полоса в жизни! Вдохновения и желания, силы и мудрости, здоровья и гармонии, энергии и улыбок, радости и веселья, достатка и успеха.С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!

----------

svetsvet (10.01.2017)

----------


## mochalova19

*Светулечка, землячка моя дорогая, светлый человечек, с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
Здоровья несомненно, удачи и везения, добра, благополучия, творческого вдохновения!*
[img]http://*********net/8843627.gif[/img]

----------

svetsvet (11.01.2017)

----------


## NikTanechka

*Светланочка, добрая, талантливая, отзывчивая,
с Днём рождения!
Позитива и гармонии, солнышка в душе
и любимой музыки на сердце!*

----------

svetsvet (11.01.2017)

----------


## эллона

Светлана, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!

Пусть будет чистой жизнь, как ЗОРИ! И лучезарной, как МЕЧТЫ! И легкой, как ВОЛНА на море! И самой яркой, как ЦВЕТЫ ! Как ОБЛАКА-красивой, нежной! Весёлой, светлой, как 
РОДНИК ! Добро и счастье, и надежда пусть согревают каждый миг…
[IMG]http://s5.******info/61f0e436fff90e181005a22a63bb3c02.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://s5.******info/b43af25de2a954a241c0663f0630785b.gif[/IMG]

----------

svetsvet (11.01.2017)

----------


## Людмилая

Светочка, как я вовремя вернулась - успеваю поздравить дорогого человечка с днем рождения!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
С Днем рождения, Светочка!!!!!!!!!!!
Пусть будет светлой и радостной жизнь, пусть только добро и любовь окружают тебя, пусть будет крепким здоровье и счастливой твоя семья!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Вдохновения и творческого полета!!!!!! Пусть исполнятся все заветные желания!!!!!!!!!!!!

[img]http://*********net/8828065m.gif[/img]

----------

svetsvet (13.01.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

И ещё про старый Новый годсложилось немного:


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

irinavalalis (15.01.2017), mochalova19 (15.01.2017), olga kh (16.01.2017), SNAR (01.02.2017), Valenta (22.01.2017), Людмилая (14.01.2017), Олюр (14.01.2017)

----------


## Олюр

_Светочка, здесь   https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7rq1/PUMkj4VBK 
 находится красивая одежда для нашей с тобой "Песни про город",
которую любезно смастерила Катюша.  "Спасибки" ей сюда -
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5321125_

----------

lenik (23.02.2017), linker_59 (26.12.2020), mochalova19 (15.01.2017), SNAR (20.01.2022), strelka_64 (15.01.2017), svetsvet (16.01.2017), Valenta (22.01.2017), Алена43 (18.01.2017), Ирина-Ирен (17.01.2017), Любовь Анатольевна (13.02.2017), Людмилая (16.01.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

> Светик, мне так понравилось!


*Спасибо, Людмилочка! Я тоже люблю эти три праздника*   :Yes4: 

_Хорошо встречать с друзьями
Новый год и Рождество!
А за ними праздник Старый
Новый год стучит в окно!
Как красиво светит ёлка
Огоньками, яркими,
И три праздника подряд
Нас радует подарками!_

----------

mochalova19 (17.01.2017), SNAR (01.02.2017), Valenta (22.01.2017), Алусик (06.12.2020), Людмилая (16.01.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

> Светочка, здесь


Спасибо, Олюшка Серафимовна! Вот и песенка прочти в комплекте , только не хватает плюсовочки :))

----------

Valenta (22.01.2017)

----------


## Парина

*Светик, вышел новый "Музыкальный оливье" с нашей песенкой, спасибки тебе, моя хорошая, за интересное сотрудничество http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5322520*

----------

lenik (23.02.2017), mochalova19 (17.01.2017), olga kh (18.01.2017), SNAR (01.02.2017), strelka_64 (18.01.2017), svetsvet (17.01.2017), Valenta (22.01.2017), Алена43 (18.01.2017), Людмилая (17.01.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

> Светик, вышел новый "Музыкальный оливье" с нашей песенкой, спасибки тебе, моя хорошая, за интересное


_Ага, я уже тоже получила.
Что бы я без тебя делала, моя дорогая Иришечка. Мы с тобой одной крови-ты и я!:))_

----------

mochalova19 (17.01.2017), olga kh (18.01.2017), Valenta (22.01.2017), Людмилая (17.01.2017), Парина (17.01.2017)

----------


## Парина

> _Ага, я уже тоже получила.
> Что бы я без тебя делала, моя дорогая Иришечка. Мы с тобой одной крови-ты и я!:))_


МИР, ТРУД, ЖВАЧКА))

----------

olga kh (18.01.2017), svetsvet (17.01.2017), Людмилая (17.01.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

> МИР, ТРУД, ЖВАЧКА))


МИР, ТРУД, ЖВАЧКА И КОНЬЯК!
НЕ СДАДИМСЯ  ПРОСТО ТАК!!!!!   :Yahoo:

----------

mochalova19 (17.01.2017), olga kh (18.01.2017), Valenta (22.01.2017), Людмилая (17.01.2017), Парина (17.01.2017)

----------


## татуся

> _Ага, я уже тоже получила.
> Что бы я без тебя делала, моя дорогая Иришечка. Мы с тобой одной крови-ты и я!:))_


Спасибо за прекрасную пляску с погремушками!!!
Очень хорошая!!!

----------

svetsvet (17.01.2017), Парина (17.01.2017)

----------


## Людмилая

> Светик, вышел новый "Музыкальный оливье" с нашей песенкой,





> МИР, ТРУД, ЖВАЧКА И КОНЬЯК!
> НЕ СДАДИМСЯ ПРОСТО ТАК!!!!!


Поздравляем вас, девочки!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Не сдавайтесь  :Taunt:  и творите нам на радость!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

olga kh (18.01.2017), svetsvet (17.01.2017), Valenta (22.01.2017), Парина (17.01.2017)

----------


## mochalova19

> МИР, ТРУД, ЖВАЧКА И КОНЬЯК!
> НЕ СДАДИМСЯ ПРОСТО ТАК!!!!!


Ой, Светик, Ухохотала!!! :Taunt:  По такому случаю, и коньячка не грех выпить!
Спешу тебя поздравить с публикацией вашей совместной с Иришкой работой в "Музыкальном оливье"!!!
Ай-да, девчонки!!! Ай-да молодцы!!! ГорДюсь!!! :Grin:

----------

svetsvet (17.01.2017), Valenta (22.01.2017), Парина (17.01.2017)

----------


## Олюр

> вышел новый "Музыкальный оливье" с нашей песенкой


* Света, Ириша! Поздравляю Вас, мои голубушки!
 Рада, люблю, ценю! Спасибо за всё!*

 :Laie 40:  :Laie 37:  :Laie 48:

----------

olga kh (18.01.2017), svetsvet (18.01.2017), Valenta (22.01.2017), Парина (18.01.2017)

----------


## olga kh

Девочки-припевочки! Спелись вы замечательно, и результат соответствующий)) Умнички-разумнички - продолжайте!!!

----------

svetsvet (20.01.2017), Valenta (22.01.2017), Парина (22.01.2017)

----------


## Valenta

Светлана, с публикацией!!! Это всегда приятный момент :Yahoo: 



> МИР, ТРУД, ЖВАЧКА И КОНЬЯК!
> НЕ СДАДИМСЯ  ПРОСТО ТАК!!!!!


О, Даааа! Мир, жвачка, КОНЬЯЧОК и труд,
Проблемы в лёгкую все перетрут!
УДАЧИ, девочки!!! :Victory: 



> _Сложилось о зиме сегодня так:_


Очень образно, красиво, сказочно! :Tender: 
СПАСИБО!

----------

Madam2009 (31.01.2022), mochalova19 (06.02.2017), olga kh (26.01.2017), svetsvet (26.01.2017), Олюр (09.02.2017), раевская (15.11.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

> О, Даааа! Мир, жвачка, КОНЬЯЧОК и труд,
> Проблемы в лёгкую все перетрут!
> УДАЧИ, девочки!!


Продолжу дальше сочиняшку я,
Чтобы поднять вам настроение, друзья!  :Yahoo: 

Всё перемелют и....
Весенним женским днём
Шампанское в бокалы мы нальём!  :Yahoo: 

Спасибо Ларочка, за добрые словечки!  Мне очень приятно :Tender:

----------

Karamel (29.01.2017), mochalova19 (06.02.2017), olga kh (26.01.2017), гунька (26.01.2017), Олюр (09.02.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

> СВЕТИК, спасибо огромное!!! Я как раз беру чудо- дерево!!!Сочиняшки ЧУДО!!!!!





> От твоих стихов, Светочка, морозы отступают и весна приближается - так все тепло и так все дышит весной !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> Светик, прими от меня слова благодарности! И за чудные стихи, и за славные песенки и за начало утренника!!! СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!
> И, конечно, Людочке Быкадоровой СПАСИБО за то, что положила твои замечательные стихи на музыку! Девочки, какие вы талантливые!!!


ДЕВЧОНКИ, СПАСИБО! Я ВАША НАВЕКИ!!!!! :Tender:   :Yes4:

----------

гномик (06.02.2017), Людмилая (06.02.2017), Олюр (09.02.2017), Парина (06.02.2017)

----------


## Олюр

_Светочка, спасибо тебе за твои сочиняшки, мимо которых просто не возможно пройти!
 Какие они образные, ёмкие, музыкальные!!! Людочке спасибо за платьица красивенькие к ним, а Катюше - за одёжки!
Умницы вы, девочки!_

 :Laie 54:  :Laie 22:  :Party2:

----------

svetsvet (09.02.2017), Людмилая (09.02.2017)

----------


## Олюр

*Девочки, спасибо вам за песенку и игру! 
Очень понравилось и то, и другое. Всё забрала.*

 :007:  :049:

----------

svetsvet (20.02.2017), Людмилая (20.02.2017)

----------


## olga kh

Светочка, Люда - дополняете друг друга на радость всем! Спасибо вам, затейницы!!!!!!

----------

svetsvet (21.02.2017), Людмилая (21.02.2017), Олюр (22.02.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

Сложилась о природе сочиняшка, верней сказать о музыке её: 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Irina delfin412 (31.03.2020), Jaga (08.09.2021), katerina - muz (04.10.2021), krinka (22.08.2018), larisakoly (13.09.2021), lenik (28.08.2017), Liliana220669 (28.01.2022), moderm (20.09.2021), Tata74 (07.09.2017), Алена43 (20.09.2017), Анжела72 (31.08.2017), Вета (08.02.2022), ВИОЛA (08.09.2021), говорушка (29.08.2017), Гульниза (30.08.2017), гунька (30.08.2017), Елена М (07.09.2017), Елена Эрнст (20.09.2017), Задор_Инка (09.02.2022), Иннокентьевна (24.11.2017), Ирина-Ирен (28.08.2017), Ириночк (01.12.2017), Ладога (28.08.2017), Людмилая (28.08.2017), мурманчанка (09.09.2021), Озма (30.08.2017), Ольга2011 (30.08.2017), Олюр (29.08.2017), Парина (28.08.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (07.09.2021)

----------


## svetsvet

Уважаемые гости, мои сообщения закодированы на 500 сообщений и 365 дней нахождения на ин-ку, делаю я это, как многие форумчане, для того, чтобы исключить тех, кто занимается только копательством, не прикладывая к этому больших усилий. Посещайте авторские темы, общайтесь в гостиной, набирайте сообщений и вам всё откроется. а если что-то очень хочется увидеть, обращайтесь в личку. Удачи!!!!! 
Спасибо всем за добрые слова- словечки.

----------

dzvinochok (01.09.2017), Irina delfin412 (31.03.2020), larisakoly (13.09.2021), nezabudka-8s (30.11.2017), tatjan60 (10.11.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (01.09.2017), vetlost (11.09.2017), гунька (02.09.2017), Елена Эрнст (20.09.2017), Олюр (05.09.2017), Парина (30.08.2017)

----------


## гунька

> С лёгкой руки Людмилочки Быкадоровой, она чудесно омузыкалила - украсила мою сочиняшу СЕРДИТАЯ ТУЧКА, которую пришлось немного дописать:)), получилась вот такая ИГРУЛЕЧКА :)


Спасибо огромное, девочки!
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5402070

----------

katerina33 (11.10.2021), krinka (22.08.2018), larisakoly (13.09.2021), svetsvet (05.09.2017), Вета (08.02.2022), герана (08.09.2021), Гульниза (06.09.2017), Лёка61 (07.09.2021), Людмилая (05.09.2017), мандаришка (02.11.2022), Ната25 (08.09.2021), Олюр (08.09.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

> Светлана, огромное спасибо за песенку "Сердитая тучка". Мне очень понравилась песенка и анимация. Желаю успехов в работе.


Мне очень приятно, спасибо Ирина за ваши добрые словечки. И огромное Спасибо за музыку Людмилочке  Быкадоровой,  а за анимацию Алёнчику Воробьёвой. Только с ними вместе получилась такая игрулечка.

----------

krinka (22.08.2018), Гульниза (20.09.2017), гунька (20.09.2017), Людмилая (08.09.2017), Парина (13.09.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

Уважаемые гости, если у вас 500 сообщений и вы 365 дней на ин-ку, нажмите кнопочку СПАСИБО и всё откроется:-)

----------

dzvinochok (24.09.2017), Гаяник (26.09.2017), гунька (24.09.2017)

----------


## olga kh

Спасибо, Светочка! Готовое начало праздника!) Ты свое дело знаешь замечательно)))

----------

svetsvet (26.09.2017)

----------


## Людмилая

Светочка, поздравляю с праздником!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Удачи и больших творческих успехов!!!!!! Пусть твоя жизнь будет светлой и доброй, как и твои замечательные светлые, теплые стихи!!!!!!!!!!! Спасибо тебе за твое творчество!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[img]http://*********net/9996141m.jpg[/img]

----------

svetsvet (27.09.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

УВАЖАЕМЫЕ ДРУЗЬЯ, КОЛЛЕГИ!
Сегодня наш профессиональный праздник. УРА!!!!

Пожелать хочу удачи и везения  в придачу,
Удивленья, восхищенья, пониманья и терпенья!
Радости БООООЛЬШОЙ желаю!
Обнимаю, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!

----------

dzvinochok (27.09.2017), Гульниза (03.10.2017), Ладога (04.10.2017), Ледок (27.09.2017)

----------


## Елабужанка

Здравствуйте! По-моему  я  здесь  впервые....Но  все  равно  очень  хочу    поблагодарить  за  мотыльков, за  таких  легких, воздушных, ветерку  послушных; именно  благодаря Вам, Вашим стихам родилась  эта  чудо -песенка! Не  забываю  поблагодарить и Людмилу Быкадорову, ведь  именно  она  одела  эти стихи в  музыкальное  платьице. Катеньке  огромная благодарность  за волнующую, порхающую  аранжировочку, от  этой  одёжки песенка стала  просто  суперской. Вот  и  хотела  показать своих  исполнителей, уж  больно  старались  донести  чувства  до  слушателей. Очень  надеюсь,что  не  огорчила вас... :Yes4:

----------

lenik (29.09.2017), svetsvet (29.09.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (07.11.2017), Гульниза (30.09.2017), Ладога (04.10.2017), Ледок (03.11.2017), Людмилая (02.10.2017), о-ля-ля (29.09.2017), Олюр (29.09.2017), Парина (03.10.2017), Ремзия (01.10.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

> Здравствуйте! По-моему  я  здесь  впервые....Но  все  равно  очень  хочу    поблагодарить  за  мотыльков, за  таких  легких, воздушных, ветерку  послушных; именно  благодаря Вам, Вашим стихам родилась  эта  чудо -песенка! Не  забываю  поблагодарить и Людмилу Быкадорову, ведь  именно  она  одела  эти стихи в  музыкальное  платьице. Катеньке  огромная благодарность  за волнующую, порхающую  аранжировочку, от  этой  одёжки песенка стала  просто  суперской. Вот  и  хотела  показать своих  исполнителей, уж  больно  старались  донести  чувства  до  слушателей. Очень  надеюсь,что  не  огорчила вас...


Ух ты!Ой какой приятный сюрприз!!!!! Когда писала сочиняшку не думала, что такая песенка получится, но благодаря девочкам с форума всё случилось. Спасибо Фаридочка за ваших маленьких солистов - артистов!!!!!!

----------

Елабужанка (29.09.2017), Парина (03.10.2017)

----------


## olga kh

Ах, Светочка-конфеточка, порадовала нас!
Все очень-очень вовремя, все точно, в самый раз!
Спасибо за подарочки, что в домике твоем!
Как будто угостила ты друзей своих чайком))
Благодарствую и принимаю с радостью)))

----------

lenik (17.11.2017), svetsvet (14.11.2017), Елена М (14.11.2017), Ирина-Ирен (18.11.2017), Людмилая (14.11.2017), Парина (14.11.2017)

----------


## Олюр

> ГНОМИКИ - МАЛЫШКИ..


_К Свете в домик все спешат,
Позаимствовать стишат.
А стишата хороши,
Будут рады малыши!_

 :040:  :042:  :040:

----------

Людмилая (15.11.2017)

----------


## Елабужанка

Девочки! Коллеги! Осмелюсь  показать  моих  детишек. Они  спели  песню  "Мы приветствуем  гостей". Авторы: слова Светланы Русских, музыка Ольги Конопелько. Спасибо вам  за  вашу  песенку!

----------

krinka (28.07.2020), lenik (17.11.2017), mochalova19 (15.11.2017), olga kh (15.11.2017), svetsvet (15.11.2017), tatjan60 (16.11.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (27.11.2017), ttanya (17.11.2017), varvara7371 (03.12.2017), Алена43 (13.03.2018), Алусик (10.01.2020), Дюймовочка (04.12.2017), ЕРМАКОВА СВЕТЛАНА (20.11.2017), Ирина-Ирен (18.11.2017), Ладога (16.11.2017), Ледок (16.11.2017), Людмилая (18.11.2017), Марина Сухарева (16.11.2017), Олюр (16.11.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

Как приятно, что мои сочиняшки и песенки  могут пригодится. Спасибо Людмилочка. и сюрприз от Фариды тоже приятная неожиданность. Уже не первою песенку на мои словечки поют ребятки. Я очень рада.  :Tender:

----------

mochalova19 (15.11.2017), olga kh (15.11.2017), Елабужанка (15.11.2017), Ладога (16.11.2017), Людмилая (18.11.2017), Олюр (16.11.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

Ура!!!! Вышла новая Музыкальная палитра с моими ПУШИСТИКАМИ и зимними стихами.

----------

laks_arina (27.11.2017), lenik (02.12.2017), mria67mria67 (22.11.2020), nastiabar (18.06.2018), Nata S (25.11.2017), nezabudka-8s (30.11.2017), olga kh (18.11.2017), SNAR (23.01.2018), solnet (18.11.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (27.11.2017), Valesy (02.04.2018), varvara7371 (03.12.2017), Алена43 (24.01.2018), Алусик (27.11.2017), Гульниза (30.11.2017), Драгметал (25.11.2017), Елена Эрнст (19.11.2017), Ирина-Ирен (18.11.2017), Ладога (19.11.2017), Ледок (18.11.2017), Людмилая (18.11.2017), о-ля-ля (19.11.2017), Олюр (04.12.2018), Парина (18.11.2017), Просто Оля (18.11.2017), Раисса (25.11.2017), Татьяна Юрьевна (23.11.2017)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> Ура!!!! Вышла новая Музыкальная палитра с моими ПУШИСТИКАМИ и зимними стихами.


Я сегодня открыла журнал, а там!!! Чудеса чудесные!!! 
Поздравляю с публикацией!!! Настоящее признание!!! Это просто ЗДОРОВО!!!!!!!!

----------

mochalova19 (19.11.2017), olga kh (24.11.2017), svetsvet (19.11.2017), Парина (19.11.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

> Я сегодня открыла журнал, а там!!! Чудеса чудесные!!! 
> Поздравляю с публикацией!!! Настоящее признание!!! Это просто ЗДОРОВО!!!!!!!!


Спасибо Елена! Всегда приятно, что редакция  журнал обратила внимание на  тебя. С 2014 года это уже 7 публикация. УРА!!!!!!

----------

lenik (02.12.2017), nezabudka-8s (30.11.2017), olga kh (24.11.2017), Valenta (20.11.2017), Парина (19.11.2017)

----------


## mochalova19

> Ура!!!! Вышла новая Музыкальная палитра с моими ПУШИСТИКАМИ и зимними стихами.


Светулечка, поздравляю от души!!! Так здорово, когда публикуются твои стихи! Ведь познакомиться с ними могут и другие, а не только мы. Рада за тебя!!!

----------

svetsvet (19.11.2017), Парина (19.11.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

> Светулечка, поздравляю от души!!! Так здорово, когда публикуются твои стихи! Ведь познакомиться с ними могут и другие, а не только мы. Рада за тебя!!!


Спасибо, Людмилочка, и правда приятно видеть свои сочиняшки в журнале.

----------

Aleksis1611 (21.11.2017), mochalova19 (20.11.2017), Парина (19.11.2017)

----------


## Valenta

Светлана, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ с седьмой публикацией! Пусть яркие события вдохновят и на восьмую, и девятую, и..... 
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!

----------

nezabudka-8s (30.11.2017), olga kh (24.11.2017), svetsvet (20.11.2017), Людмилая (20.11.2017), Парина (20.11.2017)

----------


## Алена43

> Ура!!!! Вышла новая Музыкальная палитра с моими ПУШИСТИКАМИ и зимними стихами.


Поздравляю, Светланочка! Продолжай в том же духе. Очень радуют твои стихи. И звучат у нас на каждом празднике!!!




> С благодарностью К Алёнушке, которая смонтировала такое замечательное видео на нашу с Людочкой Быкадорой песню СНЕГОПАД, выставляю эту КРАСОТУ.
> 
> 
>   ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Действительно, красота! Так сразу захотелось зимы, снежочка. Порадовали, девчоночки!!! А у нас прямо ранняя осень, тепло. Последние денечки...

----------

lenik (02.12.2017), svetsvet (20.11.2017), ВИОЛA (22.11.2017), Олюр (21.11.2017), Светлана Богатырева (23.11.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

> Поздравляю, Светланочка! Продолжай в том же духе. Очень радуют твои стихи. И звучат у нас на каждом празднике!!!


Спасибо, Еленушка, как приятно, что мои словечки звучат на праздниках.

----------

Алена43 (01.12.2017)

----------


## эллона

Светлана, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ с  публикацией!Желаю творческого вдохновения, удачи!!!! :flower:

----------

svetsvet (20.11.2017)

----------


## Олюр

> сочиняшка о ёлочке:


Светик, ты чудо! Спасибо!

----------

olga kh (23.11.2017), svetsvet (23.11.2017), Людмилая (23.11.2017), Раисса (25.11.2017)

----------


## Раисса

Светочка, хочу и я песенку послушать, впусти в свой домик!

Так и не открылась для меня волшебная дверь.... А музыка такая славная, нежная! Людочка, тебя по почерку узнать можно, умничку золотую!!! Спасибо!

----------

Людмилая (24.11.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

> Так и не открылась для меня волшебная дверь.... А музыка такая славная, нежная! Людочка, тебя по почерку узнать можно, умничку золотую!!! Спасибо!


Раечка, кнопочка Спасибо под сообщением с песенкой и обязательно откроется.:))

----------

Раисса (25.11.2017)

----------


## Раисса

Ну вот дошла-таки до песенки!!!! Нежная, хрустальная, невесомо-лёгкая и волшебная....Сразу повеяло зимушкой, робким ещё морозцем. А снежок мелодично так под ногами скрипит и впереди  чудо ждёт - ёлка, Дед Мороз и Новый год! Светик и Людочка, браво вашему творческому дуэту, замечательная песенка родилась!!! Спасибо, дорогие!!!!!

Светочка, поздравляю с новой публикацией твоих стихов!!! Это здорово! 
Алёнушке (Гуньке) отдельное спасибо и восхищение! Такой светлый, очень-очень лирический клип получился!
Спасибо, девочки, продолжайте и дальше радовать нас своим творчеством!!!!!!!

----------

svetsvet (27.11.2017), Людмилая (25.11.2017), Просто Оля (27.11.2017)

----------


## Гульниза

Какие красивые, чудные, "хрустальные"  слова! Так удачно и точно подводятся к музыкальному номеру! СПАСИБО, Светлана! И, конечно, с публикацией вас! Вы-ТАЛАНТ!!!

----------

svetsvet (30.11.2017)

----------


## Людмилая

*Светик, у тебя в темке новогодний СТИХОпад!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Так красиво они слетают с твоего пера одно другого краше: 
и веселые, и снежные, и зимние, и сладкие-конфетные и.... 

Восторгу нет предела - СПАСИБО за это ЧУДО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------

olga kh (03.12.2017), svetsvet (02.12.2017), Парина (03.12.2017)

----------


## olga kh

*Светочка, с Новым годом, придумщица и сказочница!!! Пусть стучатся чаще к тебе волшебные слова и строчки, переплетай их стихотворным кружевом, как умеешь) А еще у тебя же такие видюшечки хорошие получаются - буду ждать встречи!))*

----------

svetsvet (05.01.2018), Олюр (05.01.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

Почистила сегодня свою темку :)) начинаю снова заполнять :Yes4: 



** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

mochalova19 (12.03.2018), olga kh (22.01.2018), SNAR (23.01.2018), Алена43 (22.01.2018), Алусик (23.01.2018), Анжела72 (02.02.2018), буссоница (22.01.2018), Грезельда (13.03.2018), Гульниза (10.02.2018), гунька (22.01.2018), Иннокентьевна (27.01.2019), Ирина-Ирен (22.01.2018), Ларонька (01.02.2018), Ледок (22.01.2018), Людмилая (22.01.2018), Мармондик (10.11.2020), Олюр (27.02.2018), Парина (22.01.2018)

----------


## эллона

> Сочиняшка к песне О.Конопелько "Я на мамочку похожей быть хочу "





> ПОДВОДКА-СОЧИНЯЛКА к любой мальчишеской игре:


Светочка, какие классные подводки и как вовремя, обязательно впишу к себе в сценарии. Спасибо! :Ok:

----------

svetsvet (22.01.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

> *Светочка, здесь наша с тобой "Чудо-полька"*
> 
> https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5463573


Спасибо, моя дорогая!!!

----------

olga kh (11.03.2018), Людмилая (11.03.2018), Парина (11.03.2018)

----------


## Людмилая

> Светочка, здесь наша с тобой "Чудо-полька"


Какая прелесть ваша полечка!!!!!!!!! Девочки, поздравляю с новой замечательной танцевалочкой, СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

olga kh (11.03.2018), svetsvet (11.03.2018), Парина (11.03.2018)

----------


## Парина

> Светочка, здесь наша с тобой "Чудо-полька"





> Спасибо, моя дорогая!!!


Молодцы, дорогие мои девчоночки!!!! не сидится вам на месте))

----------

olga kh (11.03.2018), svetsvet (11.03.2018), Людмилая (11.03.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Спасибо вам, девочки!!! Так и хочется воскликнуть: "Танцуют все!")))

----------

svetsvet (11.03.2018), Людмилая (12.03.2018), Олюр (15.03.2018), Парина (11.03.2018)

----------


## mochalova19

Светочка, Светик, Светулечка, СПАСИБО за твои подводки и стихи! Полечку вашу чудесную с удовольствием потанцуем мы!
И прости меня, "всёперепуталку", что тебя с композитором нашим вятским Игорем Русских спутала. 
А его вообще нарекла вначале Сергеем... Ну, вот что тут поделаешь в самом деле?!
Светик, думаю, ты меня простишь и обиду не затаишь...

----------

svetsvet (14.03.2018), Олюр (15.03.2018), Парина (13.03.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

> Светочка, Светик, Светулечка, СПАСИБО за твои подводки и стихи! Полечку вашу чудесную с удовольствием потанцуем мы!
> И рости меня, "всёперепуталку", что тебя с композитором нашим вятским Игорем Русских спутала. 
> А его вообще нарекла вначале Сергеем... Ну, вот что тут поделаешь в самом деле?!
> Светик, думаю, ты меня простишь и обиду не затаишь...


Хииии, насмешила меня Людмилочка.
Нет обиды никакой
Дорогой, дружочек мой!   :Grin:

----------

mochalova19 (12.03.2018), Парина (13.03.2018)

----------


## Парина

*Светик, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ с публикацией в журнале "Музыкальный оливье" вашей с Олей Серафимовной Конопелько  песни "Это край любимый".*

----------

olga kh (13.03.2018), svetsvet (13.03.2018), Дзюбкина (02.04.2018), Людмилая (13.03.2018), Ольга Сара (17.03.2018), Олюр (13.03.2018)

----------


## Karamel

> Спасибо вам, девочки!!! Так и хочется воскликнуть: "Танцуют все!")))


Да, Оленька, ты права. Это будет хит этого года. Я уже задумываюсь, какой же группе доверить его.

----------

olga kh (13.03.2018), svetsvet (13.03.2018), Олюр (15.03.2018), Парина (13.03.2018)

----------


## Karamel

> *Светик, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ с публикацией в журнале "Музыкальный оливье" вашей с Олей Серафимовной Конопелько  песни "Это край любимый".*


Светулечка, присоединяюсь к поздравлениям и с замечательной полечкой, и с публикацией песни "Это край любимый". Погуляла у тебя по страничкам, но после чистки вижу только синие полосочки. А так бы хотелось увидеть и красивые подводочки, да и песни спеть со своими ребятами.

----------

svetsvet (13.03.2018), Людмилая (13.03.2018), Олюр (15.03.2018), Парина (13.03.2018)

----------


## Людмилая

> Светик, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ с публикацией в журнале "Музыкальный оливье" вашей с Олей Серафимовной Конопелько песни "Это край любимый".


ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ, Светочка!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Новая песенка родилась!!! Пусть она поется на всех просторах нашей замечательной Родины!!!!!!!!!!!!
Вы молодцы, девочки, спасибо вам!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

olga kh (13.03.2018), svetsvet (14.03.2018), Олюр (15.03.2018), Парина (13.03.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Примите поздравления, Светочка и Олюшка Серафимовна!!! МОЛОДЦЫ!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  Пусть ваше СОТВОРЧЕСТВО продолжается!!!

----------

svetsvet (14.03.2018), Олюр (15.03.2018)

----------


## Алена43

Светланочка, поздравляю вас с Оленькой с публикацией! Желаю творческого вдохновения, чтобы мы продолжали радоваться твоим замечательным стихотворениям!!! Сейчас у нас цветочный проект, учим твои стихи о цветах. Очень-очень нравятся!!! Спасибооооо!!!

----------

svetsvet (16.03.2018), Олюр (15.03.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

Спасибо всем-всем-всем за добрые словечки!!!!
 Март полон приятных сюрпризов ! Получила новый журнал весенний  "Музыкальная палитра" №2 2018 с моими стишатами. ПРИЯТНЕНЬКОООО....

----------

marih (01.04.2018), mochalova19 (16.03.2018), nezabudka-8s (18.03.2018), olga kh (18.03.2018), Valesy (02.04.2018), Алена43 (19.03.2018), Анжела72 (01.04.2018), Дзюбкина (02.04.2018), Елена М (16.03.2018), Людмилая (16.03.2018), Парина (16.03.2018), Татиана 65 (18.03.2018)

----------


## Людмилая

> Март полон приятных сюрпризов ! Получила новый журнал весенний "Музыкальная палитра" №2 2018 с моими стишатами. ПРИЯТНЕНЬКОООО....


И нам приятненько - радуемся вместе с тобой и ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
А уж как приятненько читать твои замечательные стишата  :Tender: !!!!!!!!!!!! 
Ждем еще новые творения - пусть весна подарит их побольше!!!!!!!!!!!
*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ура!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------

olga kh (18.03.2018), svetsvet (16.03.2018), Парина (18.03.2018)

----------


## mochalova19

> Получила новый журнал весенний "Музыкальная палитра" №2 2018 с моими стишатами. ПРИЯТНЕНЬКОООО....


Светочка, поздравляю!!! Очень приятненько! Твои стишата будут опубликованы ещё не раз, потому что они - просто класс!

----------

olga kh (18.03.2018), svetsvet (17.03.2018), Людмилая (16.03.2018), Парина (18.03.2018)

----------


## Парина

> Март полон приятных сюрпризов





> Что-то весна задержалась, пора поторопить :))


Да уж, Светик, сюрпризы приятные, с публикацией тебя ещё раз, а вот сюрпризы погодные уже достали!!!! Ещё поторопи её, весну, пожалуйста, а то я уже подозреваю, *что она присоединилась к санкциям против России))*

----------

olga kh (18.03.2018), svetsvet (18.03.2018), Людмилая (18.03.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Светочка, мои поздравления тоже принимай!)) Умница такая!!! Сегодня на празднике тоже Весну зазывали, а то, видать, глубоко в сугробах провалилась)) А твое новое творение-стихотворение нужно в песенку превращать - просится))

----------

svetsvet (19.03.2018), Парина (19.03.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

> Светочка, мои поздравления тоже принимай!)) Умница такая!!! Сегодня на празднике тоже Весну зазывали, а то, видать, глубоко в сугробах провалилась)) А твое новое творение-стихотворение нужно в песенку превращать - просится))


Спасибо, Олечка, за поздравления. а весну мы действительно  проводили, да видимо не в ту сторону, будем надеяться. что вернётся  к нам. :))

----------

olga kh (19.03.2018), Людмилая (20.03.2018), Парина (19.03.2018)

----------


## Алена43

> Весну зазывали, а то, видать, глубоко в сугробах провалилась


А нам завидно... У нас весна вслед за осенью продолжительной пришла. Зимы практически не было. Все время дожди-дожди! Снег всего-то недельку-полторы нас радовал. Так что приезжайте к нам в гости на Кавказ!!! Погреться...

----------

olga kh (19.03.2018), svetsvet (20.03.2018), Парина (01.04.2018)

----------


## Людмилая

> А это подарок от Катюши Маканиной - замечательная фонограмма


 :Yahoo:  Подарок, так подарок - ВОСТОРГ просто!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Катюша, спасибо стократ, ну так здорово, так задорно, так классно!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Уряяяяяяя! Пою и пританцовываю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Светочка, спасибо за чудо-стишата!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

olga kh (02.04.2018), svetsvet (01.04.2018), Олюр (01.04.2018), Парина (01.04.2018)

----------


## forel

а у меня не  открывается может кто  кинет в личку  такую замечательную  песенку :Blush2:

----------

Людмилая (01.04.2018)

----------


## EVGESKA

> А это подарок от Катюши Маканиной - замечательная фонограмма  к нашей с Людочкой Быкадоровой  "СОЛНЕЧНОЙ ПЕСЕНКЕ"


Спасибо за ваше творчество и  "Солнечную песенку".
И пусть наступивший месяц в это вербное воскресенье порадует хорошим настроением.

----------

svetsvet (02.04.2018), Людмилая (01.04.2018), Олюр (01.04.2018), Парина (09.04.2018)

----------


## Олюр

> В очередной раз с лёгкой руки Людочки Быкадоровой ещё одна моя сочиняшка превратилась в весеннюю " СОЛНЕЧНУЮ ПЕСЕНКУ".


Какая прехорошенькая, солнечная песенка получилась! Ну, коллеги, ну мастерицы, ну порадовали!!! Откуда только что у Вас берётся?! Хоть бы направление подсказали! Спасибо за песенку, будем петь непременно, мимо такого пройти просто ГРЕХ!

 :062:  :062:

----------

olga kh (02.04.2018), svetsvet (02.04.2018), говорушка (02.04.2018), Ледок (02.04.2018), Людмилая (01.04.2018), Парина (01.04.2018)

----------


## опал1

> подарок от Катюши Маканиной - замечательная фонограмма  к нашей с Людочкой Быкадоровой  "СОЛНЕЧНОЙ ПЕСЕНКЕ"


Светлана, спасибо за вашу песенку!!! С такой замечательной командой появляются на свет не только чудо-песенки! Может и ВЕСНА, наконец-то наступит! 
С праздником! С вербным воскресеньем! Мира и благоденствия!!!

----------

svetsvet (02.04.2018), Людмилая (01.04.2018), Олюр (03.04.2018), Парина (09.04.2018)

----------


## говорушка

Девочки,спасибо большое за такую красивую песенку!

----------

svetsvet (02.04.2018), Людмилая (02.04.2018), Парина (09.04.2018)

----------


## Маргошик68

Песенка просто чудо, спасибо огромное, даже солнечнее стало на душе!

----------

svetsvet (02.04.2018), Людмилая (02.04.2018), Олюр (03.04.2018), Парина (09.04.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Светочка, ох, как много в твоих "закромах" добра! Остается только кричать "Ура!")) Спасибо за такую "изюминку-вкусняшку", дети с удовольствием поиграют в сказку! Благодарю от всей души и радуюсь, какая ты умница-умелица!

----------

lenik (16.04.2018), svetsvet (10.04.2018), говорушка (10.04.2018), Ледок (11.04.2018), Людмилая (10.04.2018), Олюр (03.05.2018), Парина (10.04.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

> Светочка, ох, как много в твоих "закромах" добра! Остается только кричать "Ура!")) Спасибо за такую "изюминку-вкусняшку", дети с удовольствием поиграют в сказку! Благодарю от всей души и радуюсь, какая ты умница-умелица!


Спасибо, Олечка, за словечки дрбрые. А дети и правдв любят играть в эту сказку.

----------

lenik (16.04.2018), olga kh (10.04.2018), говорушка (10.04.2018), Людмилая (10.04.2018), Олюр (03.05.2018), Парина (10.04.2018)

----------


## Елабужанка

Ой,видно  редко  здесь гощу....видно, мало здесь  пишу....Не  вижу  ничего, кроме голубых облачков :Aga:

----------

Парина (16.04.2018)

----------


## Драгметал

Светлана, ксожалению не могу прослушать и оценить ваше творчество, ничего не вижу. Но раз люди хвалят, наверное есть за что. Хотела спросить, нет ли у кого в закромах четверостишьев для выпуска о детках, то, что в интернете гуляют уже много раз использовали, может быть есть новенькие? Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------

Парина (16.04.2018)

----------


## TATYANA_UNCHA

Светлана, СПАСИБО Вам за творчество и щедрость.

----------

svetsvet (19.04.2018), Парина (03.05.2018)

----------


## mochalova19

Светочка, сколько всего! Спасибо, дорогая! Всё к себе утащила, вот какая жадина! :Taunt:  :Yahoo:

----------

svetsvet (19.04.2018), Олюр (20.04.2018), Парина (03.05.2018)

----------


## Ледок

_Светочка, огромное спасибо за прекрасные "СОЧИНЯШКИ"!_ 
Уже не представляю развлечений и праздников без твоих стихов и подводок.

----------

svetsvet (19.04.2018), Людмилая (20.04.2018), Олюр (20.04.2018), Парина (03.05.2018)

----------


## Свято с Наталкою

Светлана, добрый! ЗАшла подзарядится и как мышка к себе в норку утащить материал, но к сожалению везде вот эта надпись недоступный контент)))

----------


## Ремзия

Светлана! Большое спасибо, очень интересные СОЧИНЯШКИ получились. С удовольствием беру к себе в копилочку!!!

----------

svetsvet (10.05.2018)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Светочка! Можешь мне помочь со стихами подводками вот к этим танцам?! Весь инет обшарила-ничего не могу найти.  :Blush2: 
Вот здесь моя просьба. - https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5477253

----------


## ВИОЛA

Светочка!  Огромное спасибочки за помощь!!!!!!  



 :062:   :008:

----------

svetsvet (10.05.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Irina Sirin (21.11.2018), jarinka (16.09.2021), lenik (06.06.2018), Lysienzhitko (28.01.2022), maksun79 (07.06.2018), mila110153 (14.05.2018), mochalova19 (05.06.2018), Natali-S (23.09.2018), olga kh (11.05.2018), olia.kostina (20.11.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (28.09.2018), ttanya (19.09.2018), Алена43 (11.05.2018), Алусик (19.07.2018), Анжела72 (10.06.2018), ВесСнушка (25.09.2018), ВИОЛA (17.05.2018), говорушка (13.05.2018), Грезельда (05.06.2018), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (08.06.2018), Ирина-Ирен (13.05.2018), Ладога (19.05.2018), Ларонька (18.07.2018), Ледок (06.06.2018), Лилия79 (11.09.2018), Людмилая (13.05.2018), Мармондик (10.11.2020), МУЗЫКАНТИК (12.05.2018), НСА (04.12.2019), Озма (31.01.2020), Олюр (13.05.2018), Парина (05.06.2018), татуся (11.05.2018), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (04.02.2019), эллона (26.10.2018)

----------


## оксана 1974

огромное спасибо за ваш труд!

----------

Alehina123 (16.09.2018), svetsvet (13.05.2018), Олюр (13.05.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

Воспоминания о море....




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

jarinka (16.09.2021), larisakoly (21.08.2018), lenik (19.07.2018), mochalova19 (10.09.2018), Natali-S (23.09.2018), olga kh (18.07.2018), olia.kostina (20.11.2018), SNAR (19.07.2018), Алусик (02.02.2021), Анжела72 (28.08.2018), ва.лен.ти.н. (21.08.2018), говорушка (18.07.2018), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (30.08.2018), Ирина-Ирен (19.07.2018), Людмилая (17.07.2018), НСА (01.10.2018), Озма (18.07.2018), Олюр (18.07.2018), Парина (18.07.2018)

----------


## Ирина-23

Здравствуйте, Светлана! Я впервые в Вашем домике. Как жаль, что для меня Ваши ссылочки закрыты. Пустите ,пожалуйста, в гости...

----------


## svetsvet

> Светочка, спасибо тебе за замечательные сочиняшки! В осенний сценарий для старшей группы 
> нынче я включила только твои стихи!


ОГО! Спасибо, моя дорогая, так прияяяяятненько :Tender:

----------

Парина (17.09.2018)

----------


## Natali-S

Светочка, тоже хочется увидеть твои классные сочиняшечки. 
Как могу попасть в твой домик?



Светочка, спасибо огромное!

----------


## Юлия Оскар

Здравствуйте, а как можно увидеть ваши стихи? Или вы их не для всех выставляете?

----------


## svetsvet

Уважаемые гости, если вы на форуме 100 дней и у вас не меньше 100 сообщений, то волшебная кнопочка СПАСИБО и откроются некоторые сообщения. а если вы 365 дней на форуме и у вас 500 сообщений, то откроется всё. Надеюсь на понимание:))

----------

Karamel (14.11.2018), Парина (23.09.2018)

----------


## Парина

> ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ С ДНЁМ МУЗЫКИ!


*И тебя, Светик - 



 А ещё и пожилых людей)))*

----------

svetsvet (01.10.2018), аришечка (05.02.2019), о-ля-ля (02.10.2018), Озма (13.11.2018), Олюр (02.10.2018)

----------


## Раисса

Светочка, погостила у тебя немножко, отдохнула, насладилась осенними стихами, они замечательны и музыкальны! Спасибо!!!

----------

svetsvet (01.10.2018), аришечка (05.02.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

> А ещё и пожилых людей)))


Хииииии.....

По  ЖИЛЫЕ наши годы, пролетают, проплывают.
Но не паримся мы очень ,а по прежнему мечтаАААААем:
О хорошем, и о добром, о 100-летнем юбилее........
И мечты все с каждым годом,
Пусть становятся смелее! 
  :Grin:  :Ok:

----------

olga kh (24.11.2018), аришечка (05.02.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (01.10.2018), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (02.10.2018), Лилия60 (14.11.2018), о-ля-ля (02.10.2018), Озма (13.11.2018), Олюр (02.10.2018), Парина (01.10.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

Сложились словечки-колыбельки для мой внучки:




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Anna57 (22.11.2018), Borkova Pavlovo (30.11.2018), faina (15.11.2018), Irina Sirin (21.11.2018), jarinka (16.09.2021), Karamel (14.11.2018), lenik (15.11.2018), linker_59 (14.11.2018), ludmila_zub (19.11.2018), mia10 (17.12.2020), mishel61 (17.11.2018), mochalova19 (17.11.2018), muza67 (02.12.2018), Natali-S (23.10.2018), olga kh (14.11.2018), olia.kostina (20.11.2018), Raisa Vayner (19.11.2018), Алусик (02.10.2018), аришечка (05.02.2019), Варшава (02.10.2018), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (02.10.2018), Ирина-Ирен (14.11.2018), Ладога (21.11.2018), ЛисИра (10.03.2019), Людмилая (03.10.2018), НСА (05.12.2018), о-ля-ля (02.10.2018), Озма (13.11.2018), Олюр (02.10.2018), Парина (02.10.2018), Рыбка (02.12.2020), эллона (12.11.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

> Как же у тебя ладненько получается!
> 
> Свет, ну, ведь песенка мне слышится, класс!!!


Спасибки, моя дорогая Иришечка!  :Tender:

----------

аришечка (05.02.2019), Олюр (29.11.2018), Парина (13.11.2018)

----------


## linker_59

Светлана, очень понравился ваш домик, буду заходить с вашего разрешения.

----------

svetsvet (14.11.2018)

----------


## Karamel

Светланка, сочиняшечки твои в копилочку утащила и включу в сценарии обязательно. Благодарю!

----------

svetsvet (14.11.2018), Олюр (15.11.2018), Парина (15.11.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Очаровательная колыбельная счастливой бабушки) Вот бы только бы самой почаще петь на ушко сладкой девочке Стеше)) И мелодия уже родилась, Светочка? И "новогодинки" твои, уверена, тоже пойдут по назначению - в детские сады на новогодние утренники - и будут украшать праздники, радуя елочку и Мороза со Снегурочкой) Спасибо тебе большое!!!

----------

mishel61 (17.11.2018), svetsvet (15.11.2018), Ледок (15.11.2018), Людмилая (15.11.2018), Олюр (15.11.2018), Парина (15.11.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

Спасибо, Олечка, за словечки добрые, а музыки к колыбельной нет:((. Пела малышке на ушко под то, что на ум придёт.:))Были они у меня в гостях, понянчили, полюлюкались. Сейчас только по видеосвязи получается наблюдать.

----------

olga kh (18.11.2018), Парина (15.11.2018)

----------


## ВИОЛA

[QUOTE=svetsvet;5509990][B][FONT=Arial][SIZE=4]Петрушки музыканты покажут всем таланты.

Светочка!!! Как раз мне это нужно!!! Палочка ты наша, выручалочка!!!!  Все твои стихи   для нашей работы необходимы, как воздух!   :Ok:   За песенку ОСОБОЕ СПАСИБОЧКИ!!!!

----------

larisakoly (19.11.2018), svetsvet (18.11.2018), Алусик (19.11.2018), аришечка (05.02.2019), Людмилая (18.11.2018)

----------


## ВИОЛA

[CENTER]Спасибо, Светочка, стихи просто  :Tender:  :Ok: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Может кому-то пригодится простенький минус к этой песенке

Людочка! Моя благодарность за музыку!!!!

----------

svetsvet (18.11.2018), аришечка (05.02.2019), Людмилая (18.11.2018)

----------


## mochalova19

Светулечка, СПАСИБО огромное-огромное за твои стихи!!! Поздравляю с внученькой, счастливая бабушка!!! Это такой толчок для творчества!!! Рада за тебя безмерно!!!
Людочка Быкадорова, спасибо за вашу со Светой "Новогоднюю" песенку!!! Так всё вовремя!!!

----------

olga kh (18.11.2018), svetsvet (18.11.2018), аришечка (05.02.2019), Людмилая (18.11.2018), наталья севрюкова (24.11.2018), Олюр (19.11.2018), Парина (19.11.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Спасибо всем, девочки!!! Вот как ловко друг друга вдохновляете) Строчка за строчкой, четверостишие за четверостишием - глядишь, уже полсценария и готово)) И песня новая  заодно)) Людочка, наверное, стихи Светины читаешь и сразу "мурлыкать" начинаешь)) Света-бабулечка, подожди немножко, Люда и колыбельную твою "озвучит"))

----------

svetsvet (19.11.2018), аришечка (05.02.2019), Людмилая (18.11.2018), наталья севрюкова (24.11.2018), Олюр (19.11.2018)

----------


## Алусик

Девочки, какие же вы молодцы. Вот и песенка готова. Настоящие волшебницы!!! 
Светлана,а за стихотворения ваши огромное спасибо. Такие чудесные строки!!! С ними наши новогодние сценарии будут намного ярче и интереснее!

----------

svetsvet (19.11.2018), Людмилая (19.11.2018), Олюр (19.11.2018)

----------


## notka75

Спасибо огромное, Светлана! Прекрасные и всегда так необходимые подводочки к танцам!

----------

svetsvet (19.11.2018), Людмилая (19.11.2018)

----------


## ВИОЛA

> *[FONT=Arial][SIZE=4][COLOR="#B22222"]ГНОМИКИ С КОВРИЖКАМИ.*
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Светочка!  :Tender:   :051:  :050:   как я удачно к тебе забежала на огонек!! То что нужно завтра!!! Беру в этом году сладкую тему и твои придумочки прям к столу!!!   Спасибочки!!!
А можно попросить немножко сочинить   про леденцы и шоколадки?!  Они парный танец будут танцевать.   :Blush2:  :Blush2:  :Blush2:

----------

svetsvet (19.11.2018), аришечка (05.02.2019), Ольга2011 (20.11.2018), Олюр (29.11.2018)

----------


## Тамара Пискунова

Можно ли увидеть ссылочки? Буду очень благодарна.

----------


## olga-inku

Добрый вечер! Очень бы хотелось посмотреть и послушать Ваши песенки.

----------


## SVETLANA_NV

Ой сколько тут интересного и полезного! Спасибо за Ваше творчество и щедрость!

----------

svetsvet (20.11.2018)

----------


## ВИОЛA

> *Сладкая сочиняшка:))*
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Ой! Светик!!!!!! То, что нужно!!!   :Tender:   :Tender:   :Tender:    Еще и заключение всей сладкой сказки!!! Прям новогодний подарок нам сделала!  Ты настоящий мастер СЛОВА!!!!

----------

svetsvet (20.11.2018), аришечка (05.02.2019), Людмилая (20.11.2018), Олюр (21.11.2018)

----------


## Ледок

> *Сладкая сочиняшка:))*
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***

----------

svetsvet (20.11.2018)

----------


## Karamel

Светланка, большое спасибо. Получилось очень весело и интересно. Вот и новая подводочка к танцу. Умеешь ты наши мысли облечь в замечательные стихи для детей и взрослых.

----------

svetsvet (20.11.2018), Людмилая (20.11.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

> Светланка, большое спасибо. Получилось очень весело и интересно. Вот и новая подводочка к танцу. Умеешь ты наши мысли облечь в замечательные стихи для детей и взрослых.


СПАСИБО, ПРИЯТНЕНЬКООООООО

----------

Karamel (21.11.2018), Людмилая (20.11.2018), Олюр (21.11.2018)

----------


## Ольга2011

Светлана а можно и мне сладкую сочинялочку???

----------


## olga kh

Ой, как вкусно все получилось, Светочка!!! Спасибо тебе! Точно, выручишь нынче очень многих, еще и удивишь))

----------

svetsvet (21.11.2018), Олюр (21.11.2018), Парина (23.11.2018)

----------


## Натали Витьковна

> Сладкая сочиняшка:))


Очень хочется посмотреть и послушать, но.....как можно?????

----------


## Натали Витьковна

*svetsvet*, как же хочется послушать ваши шедевры, но ничего не открывается(((((

----------


## svetsvet

> Очень хочется посмотреть и послушать, но.....как можно?????






> svetsvet, как же хочется послушать ваши шедевры, но ничего не открывается(((((


Уважаемые гости, ссылки не открываются потому что у вас мало сообщений. К сожалению их открыть уже не могу. Общайтесь, делитесь своими материалом, набирайте сообщения и всё будет открываться.
Если интересно, то мои зимние сочиняшки можно  найти в журналах МУЗЫКАЛЬНАЯ ПАЛИТРА  -№6 2014,
№ 6 и № 7 2016г. № 7 2017год.

----------

laks_arina (26.11.2018), mochalova19 (26.11.2018), Natali-S (24.12.2018), olia.kostina (03.02.2019), ttanya (25.11.2018), Гульниза (04.11.2019), Ирина-Ирен (01.12.2018), Людмилая (25.11.2018), о-ля-ля (26.11.2018), Олюр (29.11.2018), Парина (25.11.2018)

----------


## татька

Добрый вечер

----------


## Иннесса-75

Добрый день! Можно тоже попасть в вашу тему? Познакомиться с вашими работами)

----------


## Borkova Pavlovo

Светочка, СПАСИБО  за Ваше творчество!!! Много взяла....запускаю в работу. СПАСИБО!!!

----------

svetsvet (30.11.2018), Людмилая (30.11.2018)

----------


## Karamel

Светланка, спасибо за такие замечательные зимние сочиняшечки.

----------

svetsvet (01.12.2018)

----------


## muza67

Светлана,добрый день.Заглянула на вашу страничку и.........Одни полосочки. Может они приоткроются???Так хочется увидеть чудесные стихии,нотки  песенок.Ведь минус от Людочки то я уже прослушала и скачала. Тук.тук....откройтесь пожалуйста!!!!!!   Светлана,прочла ваше замечание и  почти все  сочинялочки,  песенки показались.Это такое увлекательное было путешествие ! Спасибо за творчество! И поздравляю со статусом БАБУШКИ!  Обязательно буду заходить  к вам  в гости.

----------

Людмилая (02.12.2018)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Спасибо за  красивые зимние стихи

----------

mishel61 (02.12.2018), svetsvet (02.12.2018)

----------


## ВИОЛA

_И отдельное Спасибо за Сладости!!!!_

----------

svetsvet (02.12.2018)

----------


## Ледок

_СВЕТОЧКА!!!
ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ И ЗА ПРЕКРАСНЫЕ ПОДАРКИ!_

----------

svetsvet (02.12.2018), Олюр (04.12.2018)

----------


## Озма

СВЕТЛАНА ОГРОМНОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО ЗА СТИХИ!!!!!! КАК ВСЕГДА ЗДОРОВО!!!!

----------

svetsvet (04.12.2018), Олюр (04.12.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Ох, ты и Светочка-конфеточка!)) Просто объеденье-угощение у тебя в домике)) Спасибо, щедрая Хозяюшка!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------

Karamel (05.12.2018), svetsvet (04.12.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

> Ох, ты и Светочка-конфеточка!)) Просто объеденье-угощение у тебя в домике)) Спасибо, щедрая Хозяюшка!!!


Угощайся, Олечка, для радости:))

----------

olga kh (04.12.2018)

----------


## Людмилая

> В стране вековых пирамид .





> ИСПАНИЯ.





> АНГЛИЯ.


Ого, Светочка, вот это экскурс!!!!!!!!!!!! А как здорово обо всем сказано!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Восторг и БРАВО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

olga kh (05.12.2018), svetsvet (05.12.2018), Парина (05.12.2018)

----------


## Иннесса-75

Светлана, огромное спасибо!!!!!! Просто низкий поклон!!!! Только у меня не видно сочиняшек про Англию и Испанию...почему то полосочки...

----------

svetsvet (05.12.2018), Лилия60 (03.02.2019)

----------


## Karamel

Светулечка, спасибо за сочиняшечки-очаровашечки, утащила к себе в копилочку. В этом году уже определилась с утренниками, но в следующем году обязательно пригодится. К великому сожалению, не вижу песенки про пиратов и Англию с Испанией. Будь добра открой ссылочки, пожалуйста. Заранее благодарю.

----------

svetsvet (05.12.2018), Лилия60 (06.12.2018), Людмилая (05.12.2018), Олюр (06.12.2018), Парина (09.12.2018)

----------


## not

Добрый вечер! С такой завистью листаю Ваши странички.Как будто что-то чудесное волшебное рядом а я пока просто смотрю на все это в окошко.Но пролетит мой испытательный срок и тогдаааааа.Мне откроются  Ваши прекрасные песни стихотворения которые очень украшают праздничные утренники.Спасибо Вам за Ваш труд и пусть муза не покидает Вас долгие долгие годы.

----------


## МУЗЫКАНТИК

Светлана! Доброго времени суток!
Можно с просьбой к Вам?
В 2016 году с удовольствием брали на младший утренник Вашу анимашку, где петушок помогал искать детям подарки. 
"Чтоб подарки получать, нужно, словно петушок крыльями махать". и т.д. "зёрнышки клевать", "по дорожке пошагать".  Её озвучивала Ирина Парахевич. 
Могли бы Вы сделать подобное с Поросёнком?  :Blush2:

----------

Лилия60 (15.12.2018), Олюр (16.12.2018), Парина (16.12.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

> Светлана! Доброго времени суток!
> Можно с просьбой к Вам?
> В 2016 году с удовольствием брали на младший утренник Вашу анимашку, где петушок помогал искать детям подарки. 
> "Чтоб подарки получать, нужно, словно петушок крыльями махать". и т.д. "зёрнышки клевать", "по дорожке пошагать".  Её озвучивала Ирина Парахевич. 
> Могли бы Вы сделать подобное с Поросёнком?


Я писала в этом году коротенькую с поросёнком, но многие не хотят брать хрюшку. по этому ещё не выкладывала:))

----------

Варшава (15.12.2018), Лилия60 (15.12.2018), Олюр (16.12.2018), Парина (16.12.2018)

----------


## МУЗЫКАНТИК

> Я писала в этом году коротенькую с поросёнком, но многие не хотят брать хрюшку. по этому ещё не выкладывала:))


Светлана! У меня будет труппа артистов с представлением. И у них на руке будет бутафорская хрюша.




> по этому ещё не выкладывала:))


Будем ждать  :Aga:

----------

Олюр (16.12.2018), Парина (16.12.2018)

----------


## гномик

> НОВОГОДНИЙ ПОРОСЁНОК :))





> Я ПУШИСТЫЙ БЕЛЕНЬКИЙ КОТЁНОК".


Светик, СПАСИБО ООООГРОМНОЕ!!!!!Так классно!! :Ok:   Ты волшебница!!!!! Будет замечательный сюрприз нашим детишкам !!!! :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

svetsvet (15.12.2018), Олюр (16.12.2018)

----------


## Озма

*СВЕТЛАНА ОТ ВСЕЙ ДУШИ!!!!*

----------

svetsvet (15.12.2018), Олюр (16.12.2018)

----------


## МУЗЫКАНТИК

> НОВОГОДНИЙ ПОРОСЁНОК :))





> ПЕСНЯ ПОРОСЁНКА


Светочка! СПАСИБО!!!! 

Девчонки! Мастерицы озвучки!!Не  откажите в просьбе озвучить этот сюрприз для детей! Думаю Света против не будет  :Blush2:

----------

olga kh (22.12.2018), svetsvet (19.12.2018), НСА (04.12.2019), Олюр (16.12.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

_МОИ ВОСПОМИНАНИЯ.....
_
*КАК ХОРОШО ВНОВЬ В ДЕТСТВЕ ОЧУТИТЬСЯ.
*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Elen2 (31.12.2018), faina (24.12.2018), jarinka (16.09.2021), krinka (06.01.2019), Lara (26.12.2018), lenik (23.12.2018), linker_59 (23.12.2018), moderm (04.11.2020), Natali-S (24.12.2018), olga kh (22.12.2018), oltischencko (02.01.2019), SNAR (23.12.2018), verazalit (23.12.2018), zwetlana (23.12.2018), Алена43 (10.01.2019), Алусик (28.10.2019), буссоница (22.12.2018), Варшава (23.12.2018), герана (05.02.2019), гномик (23.12.2018), говорушка (28.12.2018), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (23.12.2018), Ирина-Ирен (28.12.2018), ИяНаталия (23.12.2018), Лилия79 (22.12.2018), Людмилая (22.12.2018), Люсева (26.01.2020), МУЗЫКАНТИК (23.12.2018), НСА (04.12.2019), Озма (23.12.2018), ольга коробова (26.01.2019), Олюр (23.12.2018), Парина (23.12.2018), Стеша (03.02.2019), татуся (23.12.2018), Цветусик (07.11.2019), чайка61 (12.02.2019)

----------


## Олюр

> КАК ХОЧЕТСЯ ВНОВЬ В ДЕТСТВЕ ОЧУТИТЬСЯ...


Ой, ещё как хочется, Светочка!

----------

Natali-S (24.12.2018), olga kh (23.12.2018), svetsvet (23.12.2018), Людмилая (23.12.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

> Ой, ещё как хочется, Светочка!


Да, Олюшка Серафимовна, эти светлые воспоминания о детстве, когда все родные  ещё рядом  чаще и чаще всплывают в памяти, особенно в канун праздника.

----------

Lara (26.12.2018), Natali-S (24.12.2018), olga kh (23.12.2018), буссоница (23.12.2018), говорушка (28.12.2018), Людмилая (23.12.2018), Олюр (23.12.2018)

----------


## lenik

*Светочка! Огромное спасибо за ваши расчудесные сочиняшки!!! А также спасибо и Людочке и вам  за расчудесную "Песню Зимы".
Мои девочки танцевали под неё танец снежинок, очень нежно и красиво!!! Спасибо!!! С наступающим Новым годом!!!*

----------

svetsvet (23.12.2018), Людмилая (23.12.2018), Олюр (25.12.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

> *Светочка! Огромное спасибо за ваши расчудесные сочиняшки!!! А также спасибо и Людочке и вам  за расчудесную "Песню Зимы".
> Мои девочки танцевали под неё танец снежинок, очень нежно и красиво!!! Спасибо!!! С наступающим Новым годом!!!*


Ой, Леночка, как приятненькоооо :Tender:  
Очень радостно узнать, что наша с Людмилочкой  песенка украсила ваш праздник. Я тоже её очень люблю. Спасибо за добрые словечки.

----------

Олюр (27.12.2018)

----------


## Людмилая

> Как хорошо вновь в детстве очутиться,
> Где сказка в новогодний праздник яркий,


Светочка, как все точно и как этого иногда хочется....... 
Пусть в жизни будет хоть немного той сказки и того волшебства из детства!!!!!!!!!!
С наступающим, моя дорогая Светочка!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

svetsvet (31.12.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

_ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ - ВСЕ - ВСЕХ С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!!!!
_


*Зажжётся ЗВЕЗДА РОЖДЕСТВА,
Наполнит весь мир добротой.
И людям подарит она
Любовь, теплоту и покой.

А ангел огромным крылом
Закроет от бед и невзгод.
И чудо войдёт в каждый дом,
И будет гостить целый год.


*

----------

moderm (04.11.2020), verazalit (07.01.2019), Алусик (27.10.2019), гномик (06.01.2019), говорушка (06.01.2019), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (06.01.2019), Людмилая (06.01.2019), Татиана 65 (06.01.2019)

----------


## гунька

Светуля, с днем рождения!!!!!! Здоровья тебе, любви и радости, мира и добра, новых творческих идей, новых стихов!!!! Счастья безмерного!!!! Исполнения всех твоих желаний! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Pig Ball:

----------

svetsvet (10.01.2019), Олюр (10.01.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

> Светуля, с днем рождения!!!!!! Здоровья тебе, любви и радости, мира и добра, новых творческих идей, новых стихов!!!! Счастья безмерного!!!! Исполнения всех твоих желаний!


Аленчик, спасибо огромное!  :Tender:

----------

Олюр (10.01.2019)

----------


## говорушка

Светлана,с Днем Рождения!Здоровья!Пусть мечты сбываются!

----------

svetsvet (10.01.2019), Олюр (10.01.2019)

----------


## Алена43

*Светланочка! С днем рождения тебя, дорогая! Желаю, чтобы твои прекрасные глаза всегда излучали радость, а на лице сияла счастливая улыбка. Пускай теплота и любовь близких людей окутывают и согревают тебя даже в самый морозный день, а жизнь будет вечным праздником, полным приятных сюрпризов! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!*

----------

svetsvet (10.01.2019), Олюр (10.01.2019)

----------


## Людмилая

Светочка, моя дорогая, поздравляю с Днем рождения!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Так хочется пожелать много-много и всего такого хорошего - 

С днем рождения тебя поздравляю
И послушай, чего я желаю:
Я желаю тебе вдохновения,
Я желаю тебе любви,
Я желаю, чтоб в твой день рождения
Только розы одни цвели.
Я желаю здоровья вечного
И дружбы на долгие года.
Я желаю добра бесконечного,
Я желаю всего – навсегда!

Светик, пусть все складывается как ты задумала 
и пусть твои самые заветные мечты и желания исполнятся!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

svetsvet (11.01.2019)

----------


## Ирина-Ирен

Светлана, примите  мои самые сердечные поздравления в день рождения! 
Желаю настоящего женского счастья, быть здоровой и любимой , уюта и тепла в вашем доме!

----------

svetsvet (11.01.2019)

----------


## olga kh

*Вот и Новый год пришел, и уже твой день рождения наступил - новенький, зимний, пушисто-снежный!.. пусть так же легко, воздушно будет всегда на душе, радуйся каждому доброму мгновению (и пусть их, таких будет, как можно больше!!!) Будь здоровенькой, востребованной, любимой, желанной!!! И - главное (ты уже знаешь, наверняка, что я скажу)) Долгожданных встреч, как можно чаще, бабулечка Светулечка!!!*

----------

svetsvet (11.01.2019), Олюр (12.01.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

СПАСИБО ВСЕМ, ВСЕМ, ВСЕМ за чудесные и добрые поздравления!  :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:

----------

olga kh (11.01.2019), Людмилая (11.01.2019), Олюр (12.01.2019)

----------


## Озма



----------

Олюр (12.01.2019)

----------


## гномик

Светик, с днем рождения!!!!!

От всей души желаю  крепкого здоровья, удачи, благополучия, добра, радости, любви, счастья, хорошего настроения, улыбок, ярких впечатлений.

----------

svetsvet (12.01.2019), Олюр (12.01.2019)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Светочка!



_
Желаю счастья много-много,
Улыбок  радостных букет,
Друзей, здоровых и веселых,
Везенья в жизни,
Долгих лет!
И чтобы бедам всем назло
Жилось, любилось и везло!!!!
_

----------

svetsvet (12.01.2019), Олюр (12.01.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

СПАСИБО ЗА ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ, КОЛЛЕГИ И ДРУЗЬЯ! 


Поздравляю всех с приближающимся СТАРЫМ НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!

----------

galy-a (12.01.2019), olga kh (16.01.2019), гунька (24.01.2019), Лилия79 (12.01.2019), Олюр (24.01.2019), Парина (25.01.2019)

----------


## Аля

вот это талантище!!!! сапсибо вам за творчество!!!

----------

svetsvet (24.01.2019)

----------


## olga kh

Спасибо, Светочка и Ириша!!! Вот ведь как вы быстро понимаете друг друга) Легкие на подъем обе) Пусть так же легко продолжается ваше СОТВОРЧЕСТВО!!! :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

svetsvet (25.01.2019), Ледок (25.01.2019), Олюр (25.01.2019)

----------


## Nina-DV

Интересная теиа, но почему-то все ссылки закрыты. И нет инструкции, как их открыть. Жаль

----------


## чайка61

_Здравствуйте, Светлана! Знакома с Вашим творчеством еще с сорта. Здесь для меня, пока, синие полосочки не открываются. Скажите, пожалуйста, когда они начнут открываться. С уважением, Лариса._

----------

svetsvet (05.02.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

> Интересная теиа, но почему-то все ссылки закрыты. И нет инструкции, как их открыть. Жаль


Уважаемые гости, ответы на ваши вопросы есть вот тут:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4456306





> Здравствуйте, Светлана! Знакома с Вашим творчеством еще с сорта. Здесь для меня, пока, синие полосочки не открываются. Скажите, пожалуйста, когда они начнут открываться. С уважением, Лариса.


Ларочка,  если вы 100 дней на форуме и у вас 100 сообщений, то уже некоторые ссылки должны вам открываться, нужно только поставить в левом нижнем углу "спасибо". а пока не открывающиеся закрыты на 500 сообщений и 365 дней на форуме.

----------

natnice (05.02.2019), sunia67 (03.02.2019), гунька (04.02.2019), Олюр (19.02.2019), Парина (03.02.2019), чайка61 (03.02.2019)

----------


## Эвелинчик

Круто, спасибо!

----------

svetsvet (05.02.2019), Олюр (06.02.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

Сложиласьу меня  коротенькая сочиняшка - подводка к оркестру

И к танцу "Точка, точка, запятая"




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

annkir (27.05.2021), Grosmat (05.03.2019), Irina Sirin (05.02.2019), jarinka (16.09.2021), Karamel (19.02.2019), linker_59 (07.02.2019), mia10 (24.09.2019), mochalova19 (06.02.2019), Natali-S (03.03.2019), olga kh (05.02.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (07.02.2019), Valesy (09.02.2019), Алена43 (06.02.2019), Алусик (06.02.2019), буссоница (05.02.2019), ВИОЛA (05.02.2019), герана (05.02.2019), Гульниза (04.11.2019), детская (26.01.2021), Ирина-Ирен (05.02.2019), Ириночк (28.11.2019), Ледок (05.02.2019), Лилия60 (05.02.2019), Лилия79 (05.02.2019), Людмилая (06.02.2019), мазурка (07.02.2019), Озма (05.02.2019), Олюр (06.02.2019), Цветусик (07.11.2019), эллона (07.02.2019)

----------


## Озма

СВЕТЛАНА СПАСИБО ВАМ БОЛЬШОЕ ЗА СОЧИНЯШКИ!!!!!! КАК ВСЕГДА ЗДОРОВО!!!

----------

svetsvet (05.02.2019), Олюр (06.02.2019)

----------


## герана

Какой богатый и замечательный материал в Вашей теме. Спасибо огромное за творчество и радость!

----------

svetsvet (06.02.2019), Олюр (06.02.2019)

----------


## Алена43

Светланочка, спасибо за стихи. Хожу-брожу в поисках чего-то новенького. А здесь у тебя подарочки!!! Сразу в сценарий и полетели!

----------

svetsvet (06.02.2019), Олюр (07.02.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

> Светланочка, спасибо за стихи. Хожу-брожу в поисках чего-то новенького. А здесь у тебя подарочки!!! Сразу в сценарий и полетели!


Спасибо, Алёнушка за добрые словечки. Очень радостно, что разлетаются мои сочиняшки, приятно что востребованы.

----------

Алена43 (08.10.2019), Алусик (07.02.2019), Олюр (07.02.2019), Парина (01.03.2019)

----------


## linker_59

Столько много интересного. Спасибо огромное за творчество и за то, что делитесь с нами.

----------

svetsvet (08.02.2019)

----------


## mochalova19

Спасибо, девочки, за масленичную игрулечку, вы - просто красотулечки!!! С первым днём весны!!!

----------

lenik (04.03.2019), olga kh (03.03.2019), svetsvet (01.03.2019), Алусик (02.03.2019), Людмилая (02.03.2019), Олюр (05.03.2019), Парина (01.03.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

Спасибо всем- всем- всем за добрые словечки.
IMG_20190223_223610.gif

----------

lenik (04.03.2019), olga kh (03.03.2019), ttanya (03.03.2019), Алена43 (08.03.2019), Гульниза (04.11.2019), Олюр (02.03.2019), Парина (02.03.2019)

----------


## Парина

> Спасибо всем- всем- всем за добрые словечки.
> IMG_20190223_223610.gif


Светулечка моя дорогулечка!!!!! Моих слов благодарности не исчерпаенный поток уж потому,что мы так с тобой понимаем друг друга и ты всегда мои нескладушки типа стишки окультуриваешь шикарно!!!!

----------

lenik (04.03.2019), Natali-S (03.03.2019), olga kh (03.03.2019), svetsvet (02.03.2019), ttanya (03.03.2019), Лилия60 (02.03.2019), Олюр (02.03.2019)

----------


## Grosmat

Светочка, спасибо за  игру на масленницу!!!!! И вообще огромное спасибо за ваше творчество!!!!!

----------

olga kh (09.03.2019), svetsvet (05.03.2019), Олюр (05.03.2019), Парина (05.03.2019)

----------


## Людмилая

Светочка, поздравляю с весенним нежным праздником!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

olga kh (09.03.2019), svetsvet (09.03.2019), Олюр (09.03.2019)

----------


## Ледок

_СВЕТОЧКА, С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!_

----------

olga kh (09.03.2019), svetsvet (09.03.2019), Олюр (09.03.2019)

----------


## Алена43

*Светланочка, с праздником тебя! 
Пусть наполняют жизнь приятные мгновения. 
Пускай весна тебя окутает теплом, 
И все сбываются мечты без исключения, 
Пусть светит солнце тебе в небе голубом! 

Пускай пронизывает счастье до мурашек, 
Любовью светлой пусть наполнится душа! 
Пусть этот праздник будет ярко разукрашен, 
Чтоб твоя жизнь была безумно хороша!
*

----------

olga kh (09.03.2019), svetsvet (09.03.2019), Олюр (09.03.2019)

----------


## Озма



----------

olga kh (09.03.2019), svetsvet (09.03.2019), Олюр (09.03.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

> Светочка, поздравляю с весенним нежным праздником!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> СВЕТОЧКА, С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!





> Светланочка, с праздником тебя!


Дорогие мои, коллеги и друзья! БЛАГОДАРЮ всех-всех за поздравления!

 




С нашим праздником, девчонки,
К нам опять пришла весна!
Птичьи трели и капели
Снова принесла  она!
Ярче солнышко лучами
Стало землю согревать.
И торопяться мужчины
Женщин милых поздравлять!

----------

olga kh (09.03.2019), Алена43 (09.03.2019), Варшава (23.04.2019), Добронрава (03.04.2019), Ирина-Ирен (03.04.2019), Ледок (09.03.2019), Олюр (09.03.2019), Парина (18.04.2019)

----------


## mochalova19

Светик, спасибо огромное за подводку к кухонному оркестру! А какая замечательная песня получилась у вас с Ольгой Серафимовной "Мы приветствуем гостей"!!! Спасибо, милые талантливые девочки!!!

----------

olga kh (03.08.2019), svetsvet (02.08.2019), говорушка (02.08.2019), Лилия60 (02.08.2019), Олюр (20.08.2019), Парина (01.08.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

> Светик, спасибо огромное за подводку к кухонному оркестру! А какая замечательная песня получилась у вас с Ольгой Серафимовной "Мы приветствуем гостей"!!! Спасибо, милые талантливые девочки!!!


Спасибо, Людочка! Добрые словечки всегда, как бальзам на душу.  :Tender: 

 В песне МЫ ПРИВЕТСТВУЕМ ГОСТЕЙ  можно заменять первы куплет и в зависимости о вермени года его менять.  Про весну Олушка Серафимовна приписывала мою сочиняшку к своим ноткам, а  вот таой сложился ещё куплетик для ОСЕНИ :))



** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

mochalova19 (02.08.2019), olga kh (03.08.2019), Simpatia59 (04.08.2019), ttanya (03.11.2019), Алена43 (08.10.2019), буссоница (02.08.2019), говорушка (03.08.2019), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (02.08.2019), Ледок (05.08.2019), Лилия60 (02.08.2019), Олюр (02.08.2019), Парина (02.08.2019), чайка61 (02.10.2019)

----------


## Парина

> Добрые словечки всегда, как бальзам на душу.


Ну, и я подолью тебе бальзамчика, а хош ликёрчика)))) Светочка, без твоих сочиняшечек ну ни как! Спасибо, что ты есть)))

----------

olga kh (03.08.2019), svetsvet (02.08.2019), Ледок (05.08.2019), Лилия60 (02.08.2019), Олюр (02.08.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

> Ну, и я подолью тебе бальзамчика, а хош ликёрчика)))) Светочка, без твоих сочиняшечек ну ни как! Спасибо, что ты есть)))


Хиииии, Ириш, и того и другого подливай, вкусненький коктейльчик получится для нашего здоровья и чтоб лучше мозг работал.

----------

olga kh (03.08.2019), Лилия60 (02.08.2019), Олюр (02.08.2019), Парина (02.08.2019)

----------


## Олюр

> В вальсе кружатся листочки,
> Музыка дождя слышна.
> Но спешат к нам в детский садик
> Гости с самого утра!


Светуля, ты гений! Молодчинка, замечательный куплетик получился! 

 :062:  :062:  :062:

----------

katerina - muz (08.09.2019), olga kh (03.08.2019), svetsvet (02.08.2019), говорушка (05.08.2019), Ледок (05.08.2019), Лилия60 (02.08.2019), Парина (02.08.2019), чайка61 (02.10.2019)

----------


## Музаири

Светочка! Огромное спасибо за Ваши стихи!
Они так помогают составлять сценарии праздников!

----------

svetsvet (04.08.2019), Олюр (10.08.2019)

----------


## чайка61

> В песне МЫ ПРИВЕТСТВУЕМ ГОСТЕЙ можно заменять первый куплет и в зависимости о времени года его менять.


Светочка, спасибо за Ваше творчество! И спасибо за замену куплетов. Теперь в любое время года можно будет приветствовать гостей песней.

----------

svetsvet (02.10.2019), Олюр (06.10.2019), Парина (02.10.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Светочка,с праздником!*

----------

svetsvet (06.10.2019), Олюр (06.10.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

Спасибо, Еленушка! 
С праздником всех педагогов друзей и коллег!!!! Творческих успехов, вдохновения и терпения!!!!!

----------

Людмилая (06.10.2019), Парина (01.11.2019)

----------


## Алена43

Светланочка, опять я у тебя в гостях в поисках вкусняшек осенних. И опять ухожу с полными руками! Спасибо тебе, дорогая помощница! Желаю тебе здоровья, благополучия и творческого вдохновения!

----------

svetsvet (09.10.2019)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Светочка! Давно к тебе не заглядывала, а тут осеннее великолепие!!!!! Спасибо, дорогая, за чудные стихи и настроение!!! Все беру в копилочку и  в работу.

----------

svetsvet (11.10.2019)

----------


## Лилия79

Здравствуйте!!! Очень-очень хочется почитать про мышек-крошек))) почему-то на спасибку не открывается :Blush2:

----------


## Гульниза

Как же нужны бывают такие детские игры! Спасибо, Светлана, за полезный материал! Будем петь и играть!

----------

svetsvet (04.11.2019), Людмилая (05.11.2019)

----------


## mochalova19

СПАСИБО, Светочка, Людочка, Катюша!!! Столько новиночек! И поиграем, и потанцуем, ура!
Светик - вот светлая голова!!! :Yes4:

----------

svetsvet (05.11.2019), Людмилая (05.11.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

> СПАСИБО, Светочка, Людочка, Катюша!!! Столько новиночек! И поиграем, и потанцуем, ура!
> Светик - вот светлая голова!!!


Людочка, спасибки за словечки добрые. Ты и сама выдумщица-придумщица.

----------

Людмилая (05.11.2019), Парина (08.11.2019)

----------


## larisakoly

Светлана, Спасибо вам! У вас в домике всегда найдешь " изюминку", которую умеете сотворять только Вы. Вашему замечательному тройственному тандему - УРА!

----------

svetsvet (05.11.2019), Людмилая (05.11.2019)

----------


## Урдомчанка

> Ура! Катюша написала классную фонограмму !


Какая чудная песенка! Спасибо вам, девочки!!! :Vishenka 33: 
Вот бы кто еще озвучил ее, было бы здОрово!!!

----------

svetsvet (05.11.2019), Людмилая (05.11.2019)

----------


## olga kh

Светочка, спасибо вам с Людмилой-затейницей - хорошо вам вместе "творится-вытворяется") Умнички-разумнички!!! Глядишь, и закончится скорее эта непогодь за окном - пусть ваши новогодние затеи помогут исправить положение))

----------

svetsvet (07.11.2019), Ледок (21.11.2019), Людмилая (07.11.2019), Олюр (19.11.2019), чайка61 (08.11.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

Уважаемые мои гости, коллеги и друзья, БЛАГОДАРЮ всех-всех-всех за интерес к моим сочиняшкам. Мне очеень приятно.  :Tender:

----------

olga kh (07.11.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (18.11.2019), Олюр (19.11.2019), сонейко (07.11.2019), чайка61 (08.11.2019)

----------


## Mandarinka-79

Добрый вечер, Светлана!  :Vishenka 33:  Зашла в вашу по-настоящему светлую и чудесную гостиную.  :Vishenka 34:  Вы замечательный, творческий человек. Спасибо, что бескорыстно делитесь.  :Thank You2:  Процветания и долголетия вам.  :Yes4:  Надеюсь познакомиться с вашим творчеством!  :Vishenka 30:  :Tender:

----------

Людмилая (18.11.2019), Олюр (19.11.2019), Цветусик (14.11.2019)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Светочка! Какой ты добрый, отзывчивый человечек! Спасибо тебе огромное за твое творчество на благо наших деток и нас!!!! Ты наш неиссякаемый источник вдохновения!!!! Твои стихи- придумочки льются, как из Рога Изобилия!!! Волшебница ты наша!!!!

----------

svetsvet (17.11.2019), Людмилая (18.11.2019), Олюр (19.11.2019), Цветусик (25.11.2019)

----------


## Ириночк

Огромное спасибо, за отзывчивость. С уважением Ирина

----------

svetsvet (24.11.2019), Людмилая (24.11.2019)

----------


## Озма

*СВЕТЛАНА! СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ ЗА ВАШ ОЧЕРЕДНОЙ ПОДАРОК, ВАШИ - УЛЫБКИ! КАК ВСЕГДА ЗДОРОВО!!!*

----------

svetsvet (26.11.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Дорогие музыкальницы!Желаю в наступающем году — забот не знать, деньжат не мерить, любить, надеяться и верить!*

----------

svetsvet (01.01.2020), Олюр (01.01.2020)

----------


## чайка61

Светочка, от всей души поздравляю с Новым годом!

----------

svetsvet (07.01.2020)

----------


## Парина

*Дорогая моя Светланочка, поздравляю тебя с новым годом!!!!*

----------

svetsvet (07.01.2020), Олюр (08.01.2020)

----------


## Светуська

Поздравляю Вас с Рождеством! Желаю творческих успехов!

----------

svetsvet (09.01.2020)

----------


## svetsvet

Уважаемые коллеги и друзья, спасибо за поздравления и добрые словечки.  :Tender:

----------


## Парина

*Светик, моя дорогая подруженька, светлая Светланка!!! С днюшечкой тебя))), ещё так мало прожито, ещё столько нужно сделать! Я не всегда стихушница, поэтому  для тебя как-то так переделала)))*
*Когда стихи твои читаю,
Всегда балдею и просто таю!
С днём рождения, Светик, поздравляю,
Успехов  в творчестве желаю,
Пусть муза тебя окрыляет всегда,
Ну, а я с тобой рядышком...да-да!*

----------

svetsvet (10.01.2020)

----------


## svetsvet

> *Светик, моя дорогая подруженька, светлая Светланка!!! С днюшечкой тебя))), ещё так мало прожито, ещё столько нужно сделать! Я не всегда стихушница, поэтому  для тебя как-то так переделала)))*
> *Когда стихи твои читаю,
> Всегда балдею и просто таю!
> С днём рождения, Светик, поздравляю,
> Успехов  в творчестве желаю,
> Пусть муза тебя окрыляет всегда,
> Ну, а я с тобой рядышком...да-да!*


Ого! Спасибо, моя дорогая Иришка!
Сплетая рифму в поздравленье,
Словечки добрые сказала.
И на душе у юбилярши (то бишь у меня)
Светло и радостно так стало! :Tender:

----------

Парина (12.01.2020)

----------


## mochalova19

*С Днём рождения, Светочка, моя дорогая, талантливая, замечательная землячка!!!!
Долгие тебе лета, здоровья, счастья, радости, творческого полёта!!!
Спасибо за твои вкусняшечки-сочиняшечки!!! А от меня прими крепкие ОБНИМАШЕЧКИ!!!*

----------

svetsvet (10.01.2020)

----------


## svetsvet

> *С Днём рождения, Светочка, моя дорогая, талантливая, замечательная землячка!!!!
> Долгие тебе лета, здоровья, счастья, радости, творческого полёта!!!
> Спасибо за твои вкусняшечки-сочиняшечки!!! А от меня прими крепкие ОБНИМАШЕЧКИ!!!*


Ах,как приятно поздравленье получать :Tender: 
Спасибо, Людочка, за добрые и искренние словечки. Обнимашки-целовашки от меня

----------


## NikTanechka

> И на душе у юбилярши (то бишь у меня)
> Светло и радостно так стало!


*Светочка, дорогой наш талантик-брильянтик!
С Юбилеем!!!
Пусть всегда, не только в юбилей, на душе будет светло и радостно!
Вдохновение и желание творить всегда будут с тобой!
Здоровья, улыбок, цветов, любви, счастья и удачи!!!*

----------

lenik (21.01.2020), SNAR (13.01.2020), Олюр (11.01.2020)

----------


## Олюр

*УРААА!!! ЮБИЛЕЙ!
СВЕТОЧКА, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!
 ВСЕГО - ВСЕГО И МНОГО - МНОГО!!!
БУДЬ ЗДОРОВА!*

 :Laie 3:  :Laie 28:  :Laie 35:  :Laie 41:  :Laie 48:  :Laie 40:  :Laie 37: 

 :Koshechka 07:  :Koshechka 07:  :Koshechka 07:

----------

svetsvet (11.01.2020)

----------


## svetsvet

> Светочка, дорогой наш талантик-брильянтик!
> С Юбилеем!!!





> УРААА!!! ЮБИЛЕЙ!
> СВЕТОЧКА, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!


Спасибо, мои дорогие. девочки! Как замечательно и приятно получать поздравления.

----------

Парина (12.01.2020)

----------


## Парина

> Как замечательно и приятно получать поздравления.


С красивой датой тебя, дорогая Светулечка!!!

----------

svetsvet (12.01.2020), Олюр (29.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

> Светочка, дорогой наш талантик-брильянтик!
> С Юбилеем!!!


*Светлана,пусть в Ваш юбилей все будет необыкновенным и замечательным; словно в волшебных сказках, случаются чудеса, а счастье будет прекрасным, как радуга!*

----------

svetsvet (15.01.2020), Олюр (29.01.2020)

----------


## svetsvet

Спасибо огромное всем-всем-всем за пожелания и поздравления.

----------

Парина (15.01.2020)

----------


## Ледок



----------

svetsvet (15.01.2020), Олюр (23.02.2020)

----------


## гномик

Светочка,с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!
Желаю крепкого здоровья, удачи, благополучия, добра, радости, любви, счастья, хорошего настроения, улыбок, ярких впечатлений. Пусть тепло и уют всегда наполняют твой дом, пусть солнечный свет согревает в любую погоду!!!!!!!!

----------

svetsvet (16.01.2020)

----------


## vetlost

Спасибо Вам за "светлую гостиную"!!!))

----------

svetsvet (09.02.2020), Олюр (23.02.2020)

----------


## svetsvet

Олюшка Серафимовна, спасибо, так приятненько :Tender:  читаю  твои добрые словечки и таюююю :Blush2:

----------

Парина (10.02.2020), Цветусик (10.02.2020)

----------


## Ирина-23

Светочка, здравствуйте! Пустите, пожалуйста. в свой домик волшебный. Спасибо.

----------


## Алена43

*Светланочка, с праздником!!! 

Звенит прозрачная капель,
В лучах весны играя,
С Международным женским днем
Тебя я поздравляю!

Желаю счастья и добра,
Любви и позитива,
Пусть будет жизнь твоя светла
И, как весна, красива!
*

----------

svetsvet (08.03.2020)

----------


## Ледок

_СВЕТОЧКА, С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!_

----------

svetsvet (09.03.2020)

----------


## svetsvet

> Спасибо за прекрасную песню. А у кого можно попросить минус песенки?


Юля, нотки есть в моей теме, полистайте, а минус я не выкладывала.

----------


## гунька

> И в праздничный вечер мелодия счастья
> Наполнит сердца добротой.
> Веселье, улыбки и светлая радость
> Опять поплывут над землёй.


Светулечка, спасибо тебе за твои добрые строчки, вселяющие надежду!

----------

mishel61 (22.12.2020), olga kh (27.12.2020), svetsvet (21.12.2020), Парина (24.12.2020)

----------


## svetsvet

> Светулечка, спасибо тебе за твои добрые строчки, вселяющие надежду!


Спасибо Аленчик, за добрые словечки, приятненькоооо... :Tender:

----------

Парина (29.12.2020)

----------


## linker_59

Светлана, сегодня погостила в вашем добром и светлом домике. Как же у вас интересно! Спасибо за ваше творчество.

----------

svetsvet (26.12.2020)

----------


## olga kh

Спасибо, Светочка!!! С Новым годом!!! Вот, он уже стучится в наши двери) Счастья и добра!!! Здоровья ЗДОРОВОГО!!!)

----------

svetsvet (31.12.2020), Олюр (28.02.2021)

----------


## Алена43

*Светланочка, поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!!!

Светик, пусть радость в твой дом постучится,
Покажется даже, что это все снится,
Но счастье заполнит добрейшее сердце,
Чтобы от удачи впрямь некуда деться,

Желаю, чтоб ты веселей улыбалась
И в славном внимании всегда ты купалась,
Чтоб мигом заботы куда-то девались,
А планы, задумки всегда выполнялись!*

----------

svetsvet (10.01.2021), Олюр (28.02.2021), сонейко (10.01.2021)

----------


## svetsvet

Спасибо огромное, Алёнушка, мне очень приятно твоё доброе поздравление с замечательными пожеланиями  :Tender:

----------

Алена43 (10.01.2021)

----------


## NikTanechka

> _НАША ЖИЗНЬ - ШАГИ НАЗАД, ШАГИ ВПЕРЁД. А Я ВСЁ ТАНЦУЮ._


*Светочка, с Днём рождения, дорогая!
Пусть твои танцы жизни будут радостными и позитивными!
Хорошего настроения и вдохновения!
Здоровья и гармонии во всём!*

----------

svetsvet (10.01.2021), Алена43 (10.01.2021), говорушка (11.01.2021), Олюр (10.01.2021)

----------


## говорушка

Светлана,с Днем рождения!

----------

svetsvet (11.01.2021), Олюр (28.02.2021)

----------


## svetsvet

Мои дорогие коллеги и друзья, спасибо за поздравления, добрые словечки и внимание. Мне очень приятно. :Tender:  :Yahoo:

----------

NikTanechka (13.01.2021), Лилия60 (11.01.2021), Олюр (28.02.2021), Парина (17.02.2021)

----------


## svetsvet

УРА! В журнале МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ РУКООДИТЕЛЬ №1 2021г. напечатали нашу с Людочкой Быкадоровой песню-повторялку МАСЛЕНИЦА - ПРИХОДИ.

МР 1. 2021г._001.jpg МР 1. 2021г._003.jpg

----------

Karamel (14.01.2021), larisakoly (08.03.2021), moderm (18.02.2021), olga kh (09.04.2021), SNAR (01.02.2021), stranikira (15.01.2021), Tatleo (26.01.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (11.02.2021), Valesy (17.03.2021), буссоница (14.01.2021), Вета (08.02.2022), говорушка (15.01.2021), Гульниза (19.03.2021), Елабужанка (22.02.2021), Елена М (03.02.2021), Ладога (06.03.2021), Людмилая (14.03.2021), на.та.ли. (15.01.2021), наталья севрюкова (28.02.2021), о-ля-ля (14.01.2021), опал1 (19.03.2021), Парина (17.02.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (07.03.2021), эллона (05.02.2021)

----------


## о-ля-ля

Светлана, Людмила,поздравляю с новой публикацией!!!!!Творите и дальше на радость детям!!! СПАСИБО,

----------

larisakoly (08.03.2021), svetsvet (14.01.2021), Ледок (04.02.2021), Олюр (28.02.2021)

----------


## Karamel

Дорогие Светочка и Людочка, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ваш творческий союз. Радуйте и дальше наших детей.

----------

larisakoly (08.03.2021), svetsvet (14.01.2021), Ледок (04.02.2021), Олюр (28.02.2021)

----------


## larisakoly

*Светлана, поздравляю с весенним праздником!!!! Пусть ваш дом будет наполнен уютом, любовью, пониманием и счастьем!
Здоровья, благополучия и добра! Вдохновения в творчестве! Здоровья! Побольше позитива!*

----------

svetsvet (09.03.2021)

----------


## svetsvet

Ура! сегодня получила журнал МУЗЫКАЛЬНАЯ ПАЛИТРА №1 2021 с выпусконй песней "Расставальная" муз. Людочки Быкадоровой, на мои словечки.

МП 1.2021.png obl-142.jpg

----------

krinka (07.04.2021), NikTanechka (10.03.2021), NilaI (16.05.2021), olga kh (11.03.2021), svetlana41166 (19.11.2021), Valesy (17.03.2021), Алусик (29.04.2021), буссоница (10.03.2021), Гульниза (19.03.2021), гунька (10.03.2021), Ладога (13.03.2021), Ледок (10.03.2021), Лилия60 (10.03.2021), Людмилая (13.03.2021), НИрина (03.04.2021), Олюр (09.04.2021), опал1 (19.03.2021), Парина (10.03.2021), солнышко60 (27.04.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (18.03.2021)

----------


## Парина

> журнал МУЗЫКАЛЬНАЯ ПАЛИТРА №1 2021 с выпусконй песней "Расставальная" муз. Людочки Быкадоровой, на мои словечки.


Поздравляю вас, девчонки, вы молодцы!!!

----------

NikTanechka (10.03.2021), olga kh (11.03.2021), svetsvet (11.03.2021), Людмилая (13.03.2021), Олюр (09.04.2021)

----------


## olga kh

Светочка, умница! Вернее, умницы вы с Людмилой!!! Поздравляю!!! И еще раз благодарю вас с Иришей за Масленичные придумки - воспользуюсь нынче вашей игрой "Масленичная неделя", Ириш, ты вовремя у Светы оказалась - принимай большущее спасибо за твои озвучки) Еще показала видюшку, где Зима с Весной "выясняют отношения")) Тоже очень кстати! Спасибо вам, девочки хорошие! :Ok:

----------

svetsvet (11.03.2021), Людмилая (13.03.2021), Олюр (09.04.2021), Парина (18.03.2021)

----------


## Парина

> Ириш, ты вовремя у Светы оказалась - принимай большущее спасибо за твои озвучки)


Олечка, я не так часто сейчас бываю в инете, с телефону посижу и всё) На Светины стишата всегда найдётся время озвучить новенькую игрульку! Спасибо за добрые слова! 



> показала видюшку, где Зима с Весной "выясняют отношения")) Тоже очень кстати!


Кстати особенно в этом году, с утра опять был снег :Blink: зима ни как не угомонится!

----------

olga kh (18.03.2021), svetsvet (18.03.2021), Людмилая (18.03.2021), Олюр (19.03.2021)

----------


## Лариса12

> Поздравляю вас, девчонки, вы молодцы!!!


Присоединяюсь к поздравлению, это очень радостно!

----------

svetsvet (19.03.2021), Людмилая (19.03.2021), Натаiша (27.03.2021), Олюр (23.03.2021), Парина (02.04.2021)

----------


## Лопаток

СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСЕНКУ!

----------

svetsvet (02.04.2021), Людмилая (03.04.2021)

----------


## НИрина

> Какие словечки замечательные - весна и правда, все ближе и ближе!!!!!
> И стишатами твоими, Светочка, будем весну звать-закликать!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Словечки космические так и просились в песенку, вот и не удержалась 
> получилась новая полетно-космическая песенка.
> Спасибо, Светочка, словечки чудесные!!!!!
> ...


Огромное спасибо за чудесную песню!

----------

svetsvet (03.04.2021), Вета (08.02.2022), Людмилая (18.04.2021), Олюр (09.04.2021)

----------


## svetsvet

mr_04_21_page-0001.jpg mr_04_21_page-0003.jpg

Ещё одна замечательная новость! Нашу с Людочкой Быкадоровой песню СОЛНЕЧНОЕ ДЕТСТВО напечатали в новом  журнале Музыкальный руководитель №4 2021г. УРА!

----------

Jaga (08.09.2021), krinka (26.04.2021), lenik (21.04.2021), SNAR (12.05.2021), Алусик (15.04.2021), Вета (08.02.2022), Гульниза (28.04.2021), гунька (14.04.2021), Людмилая (18.04.2021), НИрина (23.05.2021), о-ля-ля (14.04.2021), Парина (04.10.2021), Ульбинка (18.05.2021)

----------


## о-ля-ля

Светлана, Людмила,мои поздравления!!!!!Поздравляю и горжусь!!!!!!

----------

svetsvet (14.04.2021), Людмилая (18.04.2021)

----------


## svetsvet

> Светлана, Людмила,мои поздравления!!!!!Поздравляю и горжусь!!!!!!


Спасибо, Оленька, за добрые словечки. Приятненькоооо :Tender:

----------

Парина (04.10.2021)

----------


## NilaI

> Ура! сегодня получила журнал МУЗЫКАЛЬНАЯ ПАЛИТРА №1 2021 с выпусконй песней "Расставальная" муз. Людочки Быкадоровой, на мои словечки.


Здравствуйте!
Поздравляю, Вы такие талантливые. Молодцы!
Помогите, пожалуйста, с минусом к этой песне. Где можно скачать?
Спасибо.

----------


## герана

Огромное спасибо за Вашу творчество и щедрость! Какие замечательные подарки!

----------

svetsvet (24.09.2021)

----------


## Jaga

Какая интересная темка, спасибо за творчество и за щедрость с которой делитесь!

----------

svetsvet (24.09.2021)

----------


## jarinka

зашла на минутку, осталась на час!   Спасибо большое!

----------

svetsvet (24.09.2021)

----------


## Алусик

Замечательные стихи!!! 
i-10202.gif

----------

svetsvet (11.10.2021)

----------


## p.natalka

у вас замечательная тема!!! Спасибо огромное!

----------

Олюр (19.11.2021)

----------

